# Luces audioritmicas simples con un transistor



## MarLeyton

Estas luces audioritmicas son muy simples ya que cuentan con un transistor tip41 y 4 led's en serie.
Tu puedes agregar los led's que quieras solamente recuerda que el voltaje en proporcional al numero de led's que agreges.


----------



## Fogonazo

No colocaste una resistencia limitadora a la base del transistor.
No colocaste una resistencia limitadora para los LED´s
Un diodo que proteja la base del transistor contra polarización inversa no vendría nada mal.


----------



## MarLeyton

la resistencia limitadora si falto yo he utilizado un potenciometro de 100k para limitar la señal que entra por que hay veces que el volumen es tanto que parece que los led's estan estaticas

te agradesco tu comentario


----------



## alexctric

soy nuevo aqui y quiero hacer ese pero respecto alo que dijiste del pote que te falto donde lo colocaste


----------



## MarLeyton

un preset en la base del transistor


----------



## malvinas3bis

Estoy buscando algo asi desde hace rato sera mucho pedir que publiquen el circuito ya terminado para armar digo con todo lo que les falta resistencias potes etc gracias


----------



## Dael Leinad

Esos Leds se encienden todos al mismo tiempo, puede que a menor intensidad ya que el transistor no esta conectado en corte y saturación y permite el cambio de intensidades por él.

De todas formas, ademas de las resistencias limitadoras, también falta la que proteje el transistor... sin una, se quemará ipso-facto y lo único que se consigue son 4 led (o los que sean) emitiendo la misma luz en el mismo momento


----------



## pipa09

malvinas3bis dijo:


> Estoy buscando algo asi desde hace rato sera mucho pedir que publiquen el circuito ya terminado para armar digo con todo lo que les falta resistencias potes etc gracias


 
Espero te sirva esto amigo!!


----------



## malvinas3bis

UYYYYYY panita si me sirve, gracias por el circuito y estamos a la orden desde rubio, venezuela un saludo

PIPA 09 el pote que tiene el circuito de cuanto es? para comprarlo asi me armo el circuito gracias


----------



## pipa09

malvinas3bis dijo:


> UYYYYYY panita si me sirve, gracias por el circuito y estamos a la orden desde rubio, venezuela un saludo
> 
> PIPA 09 el pote que tiene el circuito de cuanto es? para comprarlo asi me armo el circuito gracias


 
Me alegro que te sirva compañero, el pote, con uno de 47k/50K andaras bien.

Comentanos el resultado si?

 Saludos desde Rosario, Argentina


----------



## malvinas3bis

OK GRACIAS SANTAFESINO yo soy porteño pero quede varado aqui en venezuela jejeje


----------



## pipa09

malvinas3bis dijo:


> OK GRACIAS SANTAFESINO yo soy porteño pero quede varado aqui en venezuela jejeje


 
Generalmente los viajes no terminan como uno quiere!!!!


----------



## Hawkz0r

Hola. Soy nuevo.

Jaja. Antes de ver este post acabo de hacer el invento. *Voy a subir un pequeño video. *

Si se tiene una fuente de alimentacion potente se pueden añadir bastantes LEDs. Si son de alta luminosidad 4 en serie está bien, apartir de ahi se podrian añadir en paralelo en filas de 4. 

Contando con que cada LED alta luminosidad consume 20mA, para una fuente de 1000mA, se podrían añadir 50 LEDs sin que se note bajada de tensión en los diodos emisores de luz.

Saludos

PD: Mi primer post!


----------



## pipa09

Hawkz0r dijo:


> Hola. Soy nuevo.
> 
> Jaja. Antes de ver este post acabo de hacer el invento. *Voy a subir un pequeño video. *
> 
> Si se tiene una fuente de alimentacion potente se pueden añadir bastantes LEDs. Si son de alta luminosidad 4 en serie está bien, apartir de ahi se podrian añadir en paralelo en filas de 4.
> 
> Contando con que cada LED alta luminosidad consume 20mA, para una fuente de 1000mA, se podrían añadir 50 LEDs sin que se note bajada de tensión en los diodos emisores de luz.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: Mi primer post!


 
Bienvenido!!!!!!

Esperamos a verlo!!!!


----------



## malvinas3bis

pues dale pana sube el video para ver tu frankenstein a ver como anda

Hola. Soy nuevo.

Jaja. Antes de ver este post acabo de hacer el invento. Voy a subir un pequeño video. 

Si se tiene una fuente de alimentacion potente se pueden añadir bastantes LEDs. Si son de alta luminosidad 4 en serie está bien, apartir de ahi se podrian añadir en paralelo en filas de 4. 

Contando con que cada LED alta luminosidad consume 20mA, para una fuente de 1000mA, se podrían añadir 50 LEDs sin que se note bajada de tensión en los diodos emisores de luz.

Saludos

PD: Mi primer post!


----------



## Hawkz0r

Por la entrada de audio, mas o menos que tensión y que intensidad hay?

PD: Estoy con el video  Ya lo hice, solo me queda subirlo. Ahora enseguida lo hago.


----------



## pipa09

Hawkz0r dijo:


> Por la entrada de audio, mas o menos que tensión y que intensidad hay?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Si te referis al circuito que yo subi, conectado a un pequeño ampli es suficiente!
> 
> Saludos!!


----------



## Hawkz0r

pipa09 dijo:


> Si te referis al circuito que yo subi, conectado a un pequeño ampli es suficiente!
> 
> Saludos!!



Ya, ya se que es suficiente  Yo en el video que he subido lo he conectado a la salida de la tarjeta de sonido del ordenador con un minijack 

Simplemente me gustaría saber que tensión hay en esa salida cuando hay audio. 1Voltio? 2 Volts? 5?


----------



## kaká_2008

hola muchachos si mal no recuerdo a este circuito lo postee yooo!! jajaja
y yo que pensaba que solo los argentinos eramos chorros y miralo a los mexicanos ahoraa jajajaja (todo bien compadre va de onda!)

saludos!


PD: hasta la imagen es mia jajajaja


----------



## malvinas3bis

JEJEJE eso pasa porque todo lo argentino es muy bueno que es digno de imitar y en este caso de "ROBAR" JAJAJAJAJAJA QUE VIVA MI PATRIA CELESTE Y BLANCA desde rubio, venezuela un saludo para todos los argentinos al igual que yo por diferentes razones estamos alejados de nuestra tierra te quiero ARGENTINA.

ta muy bueno el video yo estoy armando uno igual pero con un poco mas de leds en total 12 y 4 tip31c ya lo  arme en el protoboard y va fenomeno solo que yo lo conecte al home theater que tengo conectado a la compu y utilize cada salida para un transistor diferente, queria utilizar las 5 salidas pero solo tengo 4 transistores y no consigo mas. cuando lo arme subo el video de mi frankenstein jejeje


----------



## Hawkz0r

Jaja, 


En vez de poner una entrada de audio directa, *se podría poner conectado a un micrófono electrec?*


----------



## pipa09

Hawkz0r dijo:


> Jaja,
> 
> 
> En vez de poner una entrada de audio directa, *se podría poner conectado a un micrófono electrec?*


 

Si, se podria, solo deberia que agregar un sinple pre.!!
Saludos!!


----------



## Hawkz0r

pipa09 dijo:


> Si, se podria, solo deberia que agregar un sinple pre.!!
> Saludos!!



Eso del pre., que significa? 

Supongo que el cuadro con un rombo y un cuadrado ese de la izquierda, y luego el de la dercha sean la entrada (micro) y la salida respectivamente.

Se me olvido comentar que soy principiante 100% en electrónica, y mucho simbolismo lo desconozco 


Tengo algunas preguntas para ampliar el esquema, aver si me las podeis solucionar:

1. Si conecto la entrada de audio en paralelo con unos altavoces o parlantes, si el volumen está alto toda la corriente se dirije hacia el altavoz y los Leds no se encienden. SIn embargo si desconecto el altavoz los Leds se encienden como deberian y sin problema. Alguna solucion?

2. Como podria hacer para separar en 3 partes distintos leds dependiendo de si el sonido que se reproduce es *grave, medio o agudo*? Es decir, que los graves enciendan unos leds, los medios otros, etc.

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

Hawkz0r dijo:


> Eso del pre., que significa?
> 
> Supongo que el cuadro con un rombo y un cuadrado ese de la izquierda, y luego el de la dercha sean la entrada (micro) y la salida respectivamente.
> 
> *Se me olvido comentar que soy principiante 100% en electrónica, y mucho simbolismo lo desconozco*


 

Pequeño detalle, ahi te corrigo la imagen para que entiendas un poco mas, y el pre (Preamplificador) es un circuito que eleva la señal de diversos captores ( micros , capsulas , cabezales, etc) para poder exitar de manera eficiente a un amplificador.

Cualquier otra cosa avisa, saludos!!


----------



## malvinas3bis

UFFF por fin termine mi frankenstein audioritmico jejeje me falta hacerle un videito y subirlo a youtube no es gran cosa pero funcionaaaaaaaaaaaa.. ta bonito


----------



## pipa09

malvinas3bis dijo:


> UFFF por fin termine mi frankenstein audioritmico jejeje me falta hacerle un videito y subirlo a youtube no es gran cosa pero funcionaaaaaaaaaaaa.. ta bonito


 

por mas simple que se, siempre levanta el animo algo que se elabora y sale funcionando! 
Lo esperamos!

Saludos!


----------



## gigo2000x

Hawkz0r dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nspwk-Iae8
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, ya se que es suficiente  Yo en el video que he subido lo he conectado a la salida de la tarjeta de sonido del ordenador con un minijack
> 
> Simplemente me gustaría saber que tensión hay en esa salida cuando hay audio. 1Voltio? 2 Volts? 5?




ala loko me puedes mandar el circuito de este froyecto pos ley el post y no entiendo XD gracias XD


----------



## pipa09

gigo2000x dijo:


> ala loko me puedes mandar el circuito de este froyecto pos ley el post y no entiendo XD gracias XD


 
no es e mismo del video, pero el efecto es el mismo!!!!
Buscalo en unos mensajes mas atras!


----------



## Hawkz0r

gigo2000x dijo:


> ala loko me puedes mandar el circuito de este froyecto pos ley el post y no entiendo XD gracias XD



haha, muy sencillo. El esquema que he seguido es el mismo que está posteado. Sino prueba con este, igual te es mas sencillo entenderlo. Simplemente yo le quité el conmutador.


----------



## Hawkz0r

Entonces alguien sabe como hacer para que solo se enciendan los leds con los sonidos graves?  

Había escuchado que un condensador sirve como filtro pasa bajos.


----------



## pipa09

Hawkz0r dijo:


> Entonces alguien sabe como hacer para que solo se enciendan los leds con los sonidos graves?
> 
> Había escuchado que un condensador sirve como filtro pasa bajos.


 
Si , el capacitor sirve pero en un cross pasivo , Deberia usar un filtro pasabajos activo! con un operacional es facil hacerlo. Tenes muchos si usas el buscador!!

Cualquier cosa consulta!


----------



## gigo2000x

*H*OLA *Hawkz0r* DISCULPA EL TL36PO Q*UE* ES?

DISCULPA LA IGNORANCIA SOY NUEVO 
gra*C*ias por la commprencion



hawkz0r dijo:


> haha, muy sencillo. El esquema que he seguido es el mismo que está posteado. Sino prueba con este, igual te es mas sencillo entenderlo. Simplemente yo le quité el conmutador.




amigo me puedes decir cual es el posteado encontre 2 pero no *SE* cual porfa te agrade*C*eria


----------



## pipa09

gigo2000x dijo:


> OLA *Hawkz0r* DISCULPA EL TL36PO Q ES?
> 
> 
> Es un simple interruptor, esta en el dibujo.
> 
> 
> 
> gigo2000x dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> amigo me puedes decir cual es el posteado encontre 2 pero no c cual porfa te agradeseria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El del mensaje numero 9 de este post.
> 
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## gigo2000x

osea es no le ponga nada alli?

solo uno ?

ha grasias amigo chevere lo boy a armar ojala me resulte grasias he
XD

HA Y OTRA COSITA ES NESESARIO QUE SEA DE 12V.
PUEDO CAMBIAR LO SIGUIENTE:

12v.  A    9v.
r.1k en led    a   270 o.


----------



## pipa09

gigo2000x dijo:


> osea es no le ponga nada alli?
> 
> solo uno ?
> 
> ha grasias amigo chevere lo boy a armar ojala me resulte grasias he
> XD
> 
> HA Y OTRA COSITA ES NESESARIO QUE SEA DE 12V.
> PUEDO CAMBIAR LO SIGUIENTE:
> 
> 12v. A 9v.
> r.1k en led a 270 o.


 
Es una switch inversor ( tres terminales) . y si, lo puedes modificar , y hacer los calculos para alimentar el led!!


Saludos!!!


----------



## Hawkz0r

pipa09 dijo:


> El del mensaje numero 9 de este post.
> 
> Saludos!



Creo que se refiere al filtro pasabajos activo. Dice que postees un link con el esquema válido


----------



## pipa09

Del filtro no se subio ningun  circuito pero en un rato subo uno


----------



## gigo2000x

que pasa si es q yo le remplazo un diodo: 1n4007 y un bd135 
????


----------



## malvinas3bis

este es el circuito que utilize para  armar el audioritmico aqui les dejo unas fotos del frankenstein












pipa09 dijo:


> Del filtro no se subio ningun  circuito pero en un rato subo uno



que paso con el  filtro????? subilo asi veo de que se trata.


----------



## pipa09

gigo2000x dijo:


> que pasa si es q yo le remplazo un diodo: 1n4007 y un bd135
> ????


 

Nada, funcionara igual, solo que el bd es mas chico que el tip!!
saludos!!



malvinas3bis dijo:


> que paso con el filtro????? subilo asi veo de que se trata.


 

Ya te lo paso, dame unos minutos!!!


----------



## Hawkz0r

malvinas3bis dijo:


> este es el circuito que utilize para  armar el audioritmico aqui les dejo unas fotos del frankenstein



En las imagenes hay 4 tip31, y a cada uno una hilera de 4 diodos. Son de distintos colores?


----------



## pipa09

que paso con el filtro????? subilo asi veo de que se trata.[/QUOTE]

Aca esta, espero les sirva!!


----------



## Hawkz0r

pipa09 dijo:


> Aca esta, espero les sirva!!



Muchas gracias!

Eso de Vcc+ y vcc-, es del el TL071. CUanta tension lleva? El Gnd y Vcc- pueden ir puenteados no?


----------



## pipa09

Hawkz0r dijo:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Eso de Vcc+ y vcc-, es del el TL071. CUanta tension lleva?


 
Podes usar desde + - 9 Vcc  hasta + - 15Vcc



Hawkz0r dijo:


> El Gnd y Vcc- pueden ir puenteados no?


 
 Gnd es cero voltios y -Vcc es un voltaje negativo!


----------



## Hawkz0r

pipa09 dijo:


> Gnd es cero voltios y -Vcc es un voltaje negativo!



Como consigo un voltaje negativo? En una fuente de alimentacion tengo 12V y 0V. El -12V como lo saco?


----------



## malvinas3bis

Hawkz0r dijo:


> En las imagenes hay 4 tip31, y a cada uno una hilera de 4 diodos. Son de distintos colores?



si a cada tip 31 le puse un color distinto la fila de arriba son blancos  la segunda azules la tercera verdes y la ultima los del centro  rojos y las puntas blancos por que me quede sin rojos.



Hawkz0r dijo:


> En las imagenes hay 4 tip31, y a cada uno una hilera de 4 diodos. Son de distintos colores?








este es el frankenstein que me arme el video no es muy bueno pero ahi vamos jejee


----------



## Mandrake

Hawkz0r dijo:


> Como consigo un voltaje negativo? En una fuente de  alimentacion tengo 12V y 0V. El -12V como lo saco?



El circuito con fuente simple de 12V seria asi:


----------



## Hawkz0r

Mandrake dijo:


> El circuito con fuente simple de 12V seria asi:



Interesante. La verdad es que no entiendo el por qué de esos cambios, pero muchas gracias. Me limitaré a seguir el esquema y a ver si funciona


----------



## pipa09

Hawkz0r dijo:


> Interesante. La verdad es que no entiendo el por qué de esos cambios, pero muchas gracias. Me limitaré a seguir el esquema y a ver si funciona


 

Los cambios son para poder alimentar el circuito con una fuente simple.  ya que el circuito que te envie usaba una fuente simetrica!


----------



## Hawkz0r

pipa09 dijo:


> Los cambios son para poder alimentar el circuito con una fuente simple.  ya que el circuito que te envie usaba una fuente simetrica!



Ok! Gracias! Esque voy a usar una bateria que tengo de 12V DC / 7Ah.

El circuito posteado del pasabajos tiene un consumo continuo? De cuanto mas o menos? Aunque seguramente le ponga un interruptor para activarlo desactivarlo, es para saber


----------



## malvinas3bis

Mandrake dijo:


> El circuito con fuente simple de 12V seria asi:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41851



perdon por la ignorancia pero que significa (VA) resaltado en rojo


----------



## luki

hola malvinas3bis yo creo que el (va) en rojo en la isla de arriba a la izq. significa que es la continuacion del (va) que esta en rojo abajo. Suerte!!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Hawkz0r

El circuito quedaría así.
En cuanto tenga un rato m pongo en marcha y lo monto. Necesito comprar las piezas 



Saludos


----------



## malvinas3bis

luki dijo:


> hola malvinas3bis yo creo que el (va) en rojo en la isla de arriba a la izq. Significa que es la continuacion del (va) que esta en rojo abajo. Suerte!!



ok gracias pero tiene algun significado esas siglas


----------



## birub2

hola, yo estaba buscado la forma de crear una señal cuadrada que decaiga lentamente en funcion de los golpes de la musica.
exactamente es para hacer un aparato k pueda meterlo al bombo de la bateria y cuado golpee el pedal se enciendan un puñado de leds de alta luminosidad.
soy principiante en esto y el tema de transistores no se cual comprar a la hora de hacer estos apaños...
 necesitaria un filtro  y  el pre para el micro electrec, y estaba pensando en un comparador con colector abierto ( creo que se llaman asi ) para poder crear la seña cuadrada y un condensador de algun modo para que decaiga la intesidad del led y no parpadee muy rapido.

porfavor echarmen una mano, en meno de una semana lo firmo y subo el video

porcierto... con que programa haceis los dibujos estos?

gracias XD


----------



## pipa09

birub2 dijo:


> hola, yo estaba buscado la forma de crear una señal cuadrada que decaiga lentamente en funcion de los golpes de la musica.
> exactamente es para hacer un aparato k pueda meterlo al bombo de la bateria y cuado golpee el pedal se enciendan un puñado de leds de alta luminosidad.
> soy principiante en esto y el tema de transistores no se cual comprar a la hora de hacer estos apaños...
> necesitaria un filtro y el pre para el micro electrec, y estaba pensando en un comparador con colector abierto ( creo que se llaman asi ) para poder crear la seña cuadrada y un condensador de algun modo para que decaiga la intesidad del led y no parpadee muy rapido.
> 
> porfavor echarmen una mano, en meno de una semana lo firmo y subo el video
> 
> porcierto... con que programa haceis los dibujos estos?
> 
> gracias XD


 

Lo que podes hacer es un comparador con operacional, entrando en la no inversora con la señal del pre , el cual con un BC548 comun.bien sencillo!!
Puedo ayudarte a diseñarlo si quieres!

Para relizar los esquemas se usan diversos soft , el mas simple que podes empezar a usar es el LIVEWIRE , anda dando vueltas en el foro!!


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> Es una switch inversor ( tres terminales) . y si, lo puedes modificar , y hacer los calculos para alimentar el led!!
> 
> 
> Saludos!!!



Hola *¿ aaa ?* oigan *SOY* nuevo en esto no se como hacer los calculos para usar solo 9v


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> Holaaaa oigan sooy nuevo en esto no se como hacer los calculos para usar solo 9v


 

Bienvenido al foro!

Los calculos se hacen en base a la corriente del o de los diodos led a conectar, si en serie o en paralelo, con el voltaje que quieres usar, en este caso 9Vcc, teneindo en cuenta la caida de tension del transistor!

Si te complique la vida, me avisas, y te eyudo ( o te ayudara alguien que esta por aca), 
Saludos!


----------



## Mandrake

malvinas3bis dijo:


> ok gracias pero tiene algun significado esas siglas



Solo es un nombre para el nodo y asi me ahorro tiempo al hacer la conversion: de fuente simetrica a fuente simple del circuito.
El voltaje en ese nodo es igual a la mitad de la fuente.


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro!
> 
> Los calculos se hacen en base a la corriente del o de los diodos led a conectar, si en serie o en paralelo, con el voltaje que quieres usar, en este caso 9Vcc, teneindo en cuenta la caida de tension del transistor!
> 
> Si te complique la vida, me avisas, y te eyudo ( o te ayudara alguien que esta por aca),
> Saludos!



 si me complicaste un poco :$ jejeje podrias explicarme b*IE*n q*UE* onda? ya hize el primer circuito y pues tengo una fuente de 12 pero solo en la escuela y pues ya en casa queria usarlo conn 9v aparte aun con eso estoy teniendo muchos problemas no me funciona como deberia


----------



## Mandrake

alfnes dijo:


> . . . ya en casa queria usarlo conn 9v  . . .



Si usa una pila cuadrada 6F22, no podra exigirle mas de 100mA.


----------



## alfnes

Mandrake dijo:


> Si usa una pila cuadrada 6F22, no podra exigirle mas de 100mA.



no entendi eso !!!!!!! para usarlo en casa y si levanta??? orita estoy probando con 6v y la verdad ya me desespere por que no me sale :S


----------



## Mandrake

alfnes dijo:


> no entendi eso !!!!!!! para usarlo en casa y si levanta??? orita estoy probando con 6v y la vdd ya me desespere por que no me sale :S



_*La bola de cristal se encuentra fuera de servicio.*_

Ver el archivo adjunto 20159

*Por favor, suba el diagrama esquematico del circuito para poder ayudarlo. *


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> si me complicaste un poco :$ jejeje podrias explicarme bn q onda? ya hize el primer circuito y pues tengo una fuente de 12 pero solo en la escuela y pues ya en casa queria usarlo conn 9v aparte aun con eso estoy teniendo muchos problemas no me funciona como deberia


 
Para usarlo con 9v conecta una r de 390Ω


----------



## Fogonazo

alfnes dijo:


> Hola *¿ aaa ?* oigan *SOY* nuevo en esto no se como hacer los calculos para usar solo 9v





alfnes dijo:


> si me complicaste un poco :$ jejeje podrias explicarme b*IE*n q*UE* onda? ya hize el primer circuito y pues tengo una fuente de 12 pero solo en la escuela y pues ya en casa queria usarlo conn 9v aparte aun con eso estoy teniendo muchos problemas no me funciona como deberia



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## alfnes

Mandrake dijo:


> _*La bola de cristal se encuentra fuera de servicio.*_
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 20159
> 
> *Por favor, suba el diagrama esquematico del circuito para poder ayudarlo. *




hahaha peeeerdon, es este el que estoy haciendo teoricamente ya lo tengo terminado solo que para calarlo solo puse 2 leds. Cuando lo conecto al plug de audio no enciende :S es el problema por que se me hace raro que deje conectada una pata conectada al plug y la otra la toco con mi dedo y encienden los leds. no se que hacer soy muy nuevo  ee esto!!


----------



## malvinas3bis

alfnes dijo:


> hahaha peeeerdon, es este el que estoy haciendo teoricamente ya lo tengo terminado solo que para calarlo solo puse 2 leds. Cuando lo conecto al plug de audio no enciende :S es el problema por que se me hace raro que deje conectada una pata conectada al plug y la otra la toco con mi dedo y encienden los leds. no se que hacer soy muy nuevo  ee esto!!


MIRA pana este es un audioritmico que tengo conectado en el home de mi computadora tiene 5 salidas a las cual conecte con cada entrada de audio de este circuito pero si quieres lo puedes construir con solo una salida y algunos leds menos lo que si no recomiendo es que le pongas mas de 4 leds. yo lo tengo instalado en mi compu y funciona muy bien te dejo el circuito y unas fotos de mi audioritmico suerte con el tuyo 
Ver el archivo adjunto AUDIORITMICO PARA HOME THEATER.rar

se me olvidaba en el mensaje numero 39 estan las fotos del audioritmico y en el numero 46 esta el video para que veas como funciona suerte


----------



## alfnes

malvinas3bis dijo:


> MIRA pana este es un audioritmico que tengo conectado en el home de mi computadora tiene 5 salidas a las cual conecte con cada entrada de audio de este circuito pero si quieres lo puedes construir con solo una salida y algunos leds menos lo que si no recomiendo es que le pongas mas de 4 leds. yo lo tengo instalado en mi compu y funciona muy bien te dejo el circuito y unas fotos de mi audioritmico suerte con el tuyo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43516
> 
> se me olvidaba en el mensaje numero 39 estan las fotos del audioritmico y en el numero 46 esta el video para que veas como funciona suerte



jejeje gracias, oye, pero ¿con que programa abro el archivo que me enviaste tiene una extencion .lvw ?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola malvinas3bis:

Las resistencias de los LEDs son de 150K, con esas resistencias nunca van a encender los LEDs.
Las resistencias de las bases de 220K creo que son muy grandes, como para dar una corriente de base adecuada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> jejeje gracias, oye, pero ¿con que programa abro el archivo que me enviaste tiene una extencion .lvw ?
> 
> Saludos


 

Se abren con el Livewire



elaficionado dijo:


> Las resistencias de los LEDs son de 150K, con esas resistencias nunca van a encender los LEDs.
> Las resistencias de las bases de 220K creo que son muy grandes, .


 
Es verdad esto , son valores inmensos para lo que se busca! para mi se olvido corregir la unidad al diseñar el circuito.



alfnes dijo:


> hahaha peeeerdon, es este el que estoy haciendo teoricamente ya lo tengo terminado solo que para calarlo solo puse 2 leds. Cuando lo conecto al plug de audio no enciende :S es el problema por que se me hace raro que deje conectada una pata conectada al plug y la otra la toco con mi dedo y encienden los leds. no se que hacer soy muy nuevo ee esto!!


 
En alguna coneccion le habras errado, ya que es de lo mas sencillo.
Que TRs estas usando?


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> Se abren con el Livewire
> 
> 
> 
> Es verdad esto , son valores inmensos para lo que se busca! para mi se olvido corregir la unidad al diseñar el circuito.
> 
> 
> 
> En alguna coneccion le habras errado, ya que es de lo mas sencillo.
> Que TRs estas usando?



Estoy usando un tip31. Pero acabo de tener duda por que estoy conectando diferente las patitas del transistor a como tu las colocas en tu transistor. crees que sea eso?


----------



## pipa09

Puede ser una de las causas, podes subir como lo tienes conectado?


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> Puede ser una de las causas, podes subir como lo tienes conectado?



Claro, te subo las fotos de como lo tengo conectado en el proto. por cierto baje el limewire para poder abrir el archivo que enviaste pero me fue imposible, ojala me pudieras ayudar con eso, o subirlo en otro formato.


----------



## pipa09

No alcanzo a ver todas las conexiones completas, pero a simple vista esta bien , el cable verde es el de entrada no?

Y la imagen no la subi yo, pero te la adjunto aca, basicamente eran 4 o 5 circuitos iguales a los que estan ahi, pero ojo, los valores no son los correctos!


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> No alcanzo a ver todas las conexiones completas, pero a simple vista esta bien , el cable verde es el de entrada no?
> 
> Y la imagen no la subi yo, pero te la adjunto aca, basicamente eran 4 o 5 circuitos iguales a los que estan ahi, pero ojo, los valores no son los correctos!



Sí, efectivamente el cable verde es el de la entrada, la unica diferencia con el circuito que me muestras, es el valor de las resistencias, y que yo puse los leds en paralelo. te digo que lo unico que es diferente seria el como lo tienes tu conectado en la primera imagen que subes en el mensaje 39 ya que como te digo conectas dos cosas en posiciones diferentes, no se si yo elegi bien mi base colector y emisor.
segun yo lo conecte como en la imagen que habia subido donde marque el BCE e incluso puse aun lado una imagen del tip31 para orientarme


----------



## pipa09

la imagen del mensaje 39 no es mia tampoco, pero esta si, ya si se te complica esto, no se!!

Fijate, a ver que onda!


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> la imagen del mensaje 39 no es mia tampoco, pero esta si, ya si se te complica esto, no se!!
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43549
> Fijate, a ver que onda!



no psss no asi tal cual lo pusiste en la imagen lo tenia, pero nada :S lo mas extraño es que si le pongo un pulso directo en la salida donde supuestamente estoy poniendo el audio enciende el LED la verdad no se que estare haciendo mal, por que esta tal cual.

lo mas extraño es que si lo toco la punta donde conecto la señal enciende :s aveces poquito y avces cuando toco la resistencia enciende


----------



## Fogonazo

alfnes dijo:


> .....lo mas extraño es que si lo toco la punta donde conecto la señal enciende :s aveces poquito y a veces cuando toco la resistencia enciende



¿ Tienes conectado *vivo y GND* del reproductor al circuito ?


----------



## alfnes

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tienes conectado *vivo y GND* del reproductor al circuito ?




Si a vivo le llamas la señal que vendria de audio, y GND tierra, si, si los tengo conectados, conecte en el plug-in tiene 3 patitas conecte 2 una a la resistencia que despues llega al diodo y finalmente al transistor y la otra la conecte directo a tierra.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí tienes esto.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alfnes

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí tienes esto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43568
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hey, ya funciono ajajaja solo que solo enciende un LED si lo conecto en serie y es un LED de baja intensidad, los otros 3 no encienden si lo conecto en paralelo, ¿es lo mismo?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Prueba como resistencia de base 220 ohm
La resistencia de 150 ohm disminúyela, y mira que pasa.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alfnes

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Prueba como resistencia de base 220 ohm
> La resistencia de 150 ohm disminúyela, y mira que pasa.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



de hecho lo estaba probando sin resistencia y solo encendia uno, tambien probe bajando la resistencia de 1k a 100 y casi no se mueven, y estando los LEDs en paralelo y es lo mismo solo enciende uno y muy quedito


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> de hecho lo estaba probando sin resistencia y solo encendia uno, tambien probe bajando la resistencia de 1k a 100 y casi no se mueven, y estando los LEDs en paralelo y es lo mismo solo enciende uno y muy quedito


 
Tiene carga tu bateria no?


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> Tiene carga tu bateria no?



Si, de hecho probe con 3 baterias una de 6, una de 9 y una de 12 y con las 3 pasa lo mismo, bueno con la de 12 prenden mas. pero no todos. ni en serie ni en paralelo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba el estado de cada LED de manera independiente, con una resistencia de de 1K y 9V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> Si, de hecho probe con 3 baterias una de 6, una de 9 y una de 12 y con las 3 pasa lo mismo, bueno con la de 12 prenden mas. pero no todos. ni en serie ni en paralelo


 

Si lo haces asi como esto, 


no te va a funcionar porque los 9Vcc de la bateria no alcanza para 4 led en serie, a lo sumo 3 muy justo!

si lo conectas a 6Vcc pone un led con una R de 220Ω

Si usas 12Vcc usa una R de 470

y si funciona pone los led en paralelo con su respectiva R


----------



## alfnes

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba el estado de cada LED de manera independiente, con una resistencia de de 1K y 9V.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



probe 4 LEDs como dijiste y no encendieron  y despues puse un directo a los 6 y se quemo jajaja tenia curiosidad....

probare conectadolo a 6 vcc  y un LED con la resistencia de 220. le pondre 2 de 100 por que no tengo de 220
______________________________________________________________________________
Funciono con 6 vcc 1 solo LED y una resistencia de 220 que encontre, intentare usarlo con mas LED's como puedo hacer los calculos para saber cuantos puedo poner y con que resistencia cada uno?

me habian dicho en un post anterior que se mide el voltje entre la intensidad de cada LED pero no entendi muy bien

________________________________________________________________________

3 prueba lo volvi a conectar denuevo solo con 1 led y 6vcc  intente ponerle 2 LED's pero no se movia lo volvi a colocar 1 led con 1 ressitencia de 220 y ya no se movio de nuevo =S no se que es lo que me falla


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> probe 4 LEDs como dijiste y no encendieron


 
Con 4 led no te da el voltaje de la pila!



alfnes dijo:


> y despues puse un directo a los 6 y se quemo jajaja tenia curiosidad....


 
      



alfnes dijo:


> ______________________________________________________________________________
> Funciono con 6 vcc 1 solo LED y una resistencia de 220 que encontre, intentare usarlo con mas LED's como puedo hacer los calculos para saber cuantos puedo poner y con que resistencia cada uno?


 
Para saber, calcula el consumo de los led (sumalos) y fijate hasta donde te puede dar el maximo de la bateria, ( si no me equivoco es de alrededor de 100mA)



alfnes dijo:


> me habian dicho en un post anterior que se mide el voltje entre la intensidad de cada LED pero no entendi muy bien


 
tampoco lo entendi yo!



alfnes dijo:


> 3 prueba lo volvi a conectar denuevo solo con 1 led y 6vcc intente ponerle 2 LED's pero no se movia lo volvi a colocar 1 led con 1 ressitencia de 220 y ya no se movio de nuevo =S no se que es lo que me falla


 
Si quieres poner dos led en serie no lo conectes atraves de la R, sino los dos directamente, si los pones en serie usa uan R para cada led



alfnes dijo:


> ya no se movio de nuevo =S *no se que es lo que me falla*


 
Tenes un cura por ahi cerca, una bendicion seria bueno!!


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> Si quieres poner dos led en serie no lo conectes atraves de la R, sino los dos directamente, si los pones en serie usa uan R para cada led



hahaha lo puse asi sin resitencia 2 Leds directos y solo enciende uno el otr ni parpadea......
tomare muy enserio la idea del cura


----------



## malvinas3bis

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola malvinas3bis:
> 
> Las resistencias de los LEDs son de 150K, con esas resistencias nunca van a encender los LEDs.
> Las resistencias de las bases de 220K creo que son muy grandes, como para dar una corriente de base adecuada.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.






JA JA JA JA que bruto se me olvido cambiarlas a ohmms las resistencia son de 270 y 150 ohmms muy bien ahi fogonazo siempre bienvenidos tus aportes 
disculpas por el error



alfnes dijo:


> hahaha lo puse asi sin resitencia 2 Leds directos y solo enciende uno el otr ni parpadea......
> tomare muy enserio la idea del cura


 alfnes las resistencias son de 270 y 150 ohmms no kohmms disculpa si te confundi


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

De color son tu LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alfnes

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> De color son tu LEDs.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



azules =D se ven chidos y cuando los conecto a 6 directos se ven amarillos jajaja


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Los LEDs azules se activan con 3.5V, si pones 4 en serie, necesitas más de 12V.
Con que señal de audio lo estás excitando.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alfnes

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Los LEDs azules se activan con 3.5V, si pones 4 en serie, necesitas más de 12V.
> Con que señal de audio lo estás excitando.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



upsss eso explica por que batallo para encender 2 leds........ serian 7v pffff.
Pues lo estoy exitando con la salida de audio de la PC y tambien intente con mi Mp3


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa una resistencia de base de 33 ohmios.
Que tanto volumen de sonido le pones.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alfnes

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Usa una resistencia de base de 33 ohmios.
> Que tanto volumen de sonido le pones.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.




no tengo resistencias de 33 lo puedo poner directo?? lo he probado poniendole volumen desde poquito hasta lo maximo que da mi ordenador.
_____________________________________________________________________

oigan, me ha funcionado =D!!!! e incluso conecte dos LEds en paralelo y los 2 funcionan y se ven bien pero sin resistencia, pero cuando conecte un tercer LED solo dos encienden bastante fuerte y el tercer LED enciende muy poco, que puedo hcer para que los 3 prendan igual, si se supone estan en paralelo?


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> oigan, me ha funcionado =D!!!! e incluso conecte dos LEds en paralelo y los 2 funcionan y se ven bien pero sin resistencia, pero cuando conecte un tercer LED solo dos encienden bastante fuerte y el tercer LED enciende muy poco, ?


 
Cuando los conectas en paralelo, lo haces cada led con su resistencia? porque asi deberia ser, no los pongas en paralelo usando solo un resistor!

Y los led Azules se conectan a 3,2Vcc
Te dejo el datasheet del led de alto brillo!


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> Cuando los conectas en paralelo, lo haces cada led con su resistencia? porque asi deberia ser, no los pongas en paralelo usando solo un resistor!
> 
> Y los led Azules se conectan a 3,2Vcc
> Te dejo el datasheet del led de alto brillo!



pues los estoy conectando a 6vcc pero si les pongo resistencias por eso no le estoy poniendo


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> pues los estoy conectando a 6vcc pero si les pongo resistencias por eso no le estoy poniendo


No entendi

Aca hay gatisimo encerrado, tienes 12Vcc por ahi?

Antes que nada, todos los led que estas conectando son iguales? no estaras usando de alto brillo y comunes al mismo tiempo?


----------



## Selkir

¿Hasta cuantas series de leds puedo poner con un solo TIP31?


----------



## pipa09

Selkir dijo:


> ¿Hasta cuantas series de leds puedo poner con un solo TIP31?


 

Y tenes como maxima corriente de colector 3A,
para saber el maximo, dividi la Ic por los consumos de los led de cada serie.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Usa 9V y pon una resistencia, recuerda los LEDs no son focos, son diodos, por lo tanto, debe tener una resistencia limitadora.
Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> No entendi
> 
> Aca hay gatisimo encerrado, tienes 12Vcc por ahi?
> 
> Antes que nada, todos los led que estas conectando son iguales? no estaras usando de alto brillo y comunes al mismo tiempo?



Hem... tengo una pila de 12 vccc de un traladro, todos los LEDS son iguales prenden de la misma intensidad

pipa09 lo que me comentas de las resitencias, perdon no me explique, lo que queria decir es que si no le coloco resitencia enciende, pero a la hora que le pongo una resistencia ya no encienden.



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Usa 9V y pon una resistencia, recuerda los LEDs no son focos, son diodos, por lo tanto, debe tener una resistencia limitadora.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Lo que pasa es que si pongo una resistencia en los LED's no encienden.


----------



## Mandrake

alfnes dijo:


> Hem... tengo una pila de 12 vccc de un traladro, todos los LEDS son iguales prenden de la misma intensidad . . .



Mi consejo es que con el tester, verifique que los leds tengan un voltaje equitativo; tambien verifique la corriente.



alfnes dijo:


> . . . si no le coloco resitencia enciende . . .



La caida de voltaje en el led, es proporcional a la corriente que circula por el. Y si encienden es porque el voltaje de la fuente es suficiente para hacerlos conducir.



alfnes dijo:


> . . . si pongo una resistencia en los LED's no encienden.



Al agregarle la resistencia, no circula la corriente necesaria para que el led encienda.
Si desconoce como se calcula la resistencia, entonces haga uso del buscador del foro; porque ese tema ya fue tratado en el foro.


----------



## malvinas3bis

Selkir dijo:


> ¿Hasta cuantas series de leds puedo poner con un solo TIP31?



yo tengo cuatro leds por transistor ya con 5 no encienden bien


----------



## Mandrake

Selkir dijo:


> ¿Hasta cuantas series de leds puedo poner con un solo TIP31?



Eso depende de: el voltaje que entrega la fuente; el voltaje del led de alta eficiencia que en promedio es 3V; y la corriente del led que generalmente es de 25mA.

Si utiliza una serie de 4 leds, entonces requiere una fuente de 12V como minimo.
Para una serie de 5 leds, entonces necesita una fuente de 15V como minimo.

Para voltajes mayores a la indicada, requiere una resistencia para limitar la corriente, pero siempre es mejor hacer uso del multimetro.


----------



## Selkir

Mandrake dijo:


> Eso depende de: el voltaje que entrega la fuente; el voltaje del led de alta eficiencia que en promedio es 3V; y la corriente del led que generalmente es de 25mA.
> 
> Si utiliza una serie de 4 leds, entonces requiere una fuente de 12V como minimo.
> Para una serie de 5 leds, entonces necesita una fuente de 15V como minimo.
> 
> Para voltajes mayores a la indicada, requiere una resistencia para limitar la corriente, pero siempre es mejor hacer uso del multimetro.



Gracias por vuestros comentarios.

En principio utilizaría leds azules (3,5V) que sumarían un máximo de 14V. Por la fuente de alimentación no tengo problema, siempre prefiero utilizar un voltaje un poco mayor y poner una resistencia limitadora, y en principio lo alimentaria con 15V mín y 17V máx.


----------



## malvinas3bis

Selkir dijo:


> Gracias por vuestros comentarios.
> 
> En principio utilizaría leds azules (3,5V) que sumarían un máximo de 14V. Por la fuente de alimentación no tengo problema, siempre prefiero utilizar un voltaje un poco mayor y poner una resistencia limitadora, y en principio lo alimentaria con 15V mín y 17V máx.



MIRA PANITA cuando quieras y puedas publica tu circuito soy un asiduo coleccionistas de circuitos me gustaria tener el tuyo tambien de antemano gracias.


----------



## pipa09

Los circuitos estan en mensajes anteriores,


----------



## Selkir

malvinas3bis dijo:


> MIRA PANITA cuando quieras y puedas publica tu circuito soy un asiduo coleccionistas de circuitos me gustaria tener el tuyo tambien de antemano gracias.



Aun no lo he echo y no es mío, voy a utilizar el que ha publicado Elaficionado en el post #81 (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/luces-audioritmicas-simples-transistor-39538/index5.html). Lo único que voy a hacer es poner 3 series más de leds (con sus respectivas resistencias) en paralelo con la serie que ya está en el esquema.


----------



## Mandrake

Si lo que quieren es un circuito portable con una pila de 9V (6F22), les recomiendo este circuito.



Importante:


 En el prototipo yo utilice leds blancos de 3V/20mA.
 Para usar con 6V, debe usar dos leds en cada serie.


----------



## AT194

Hola a todos que tal soy nuevo y tengo una preguna como lo conectan de la compu a el circuito la entrada? Del primer diagrama del que sin funciona el del video


ESA ES MI PREGUNTA ESPERO PUEDAN CONTESTAR, O QUE ES ESO DE CN1


----------



## pipa09

AT194 dijo:


> Hola a todos que tal soy nuevo y tengo una preguna como lo conectan de la compu a el circuito la entrada? Del primer diagrama del que sin funciona el del video


 
Ahi te paso unas imagenes







usa esos cables para conectar el audioritmico a l salida de la placa de sonido!



AT194 dijo:


> ESA ES MI PREGUNTA ESPERO PUEDAN CONTESTAR, O QUE ES ESO DE CN1


 
CN1 es el conector de entrada de señal de audio.


----------



## AT194

gracias por contestar,SALUDOS

oye eso de lo del cable mas omenos tenia una idea, pero a lo que me referia mas es lo de CN1 no entendi muy bien, de casualidad no podrias poner una imagen, disculpa que no fui muy claro y gracias de antemano por responder, saludos y* "QUE LA FUERZA TE ACOMPAÑE"*


----------



## pipa09

AT194 dijo:


> pero a lo que me referia mas es lo de CN1 no entendi muy bien, de casualidad no podrias poner una imagen, disculpa que no fui muy claro y gracias de antemano por responder, saludos *"*


 
Ahora? 


Espero te sirva!



AT194 dijo:


> * "QUE LA FUERZA TE ACOMPAÑE"*


 

Antes que venga a acompañar, seria bueno que venga y me de una mano!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para que haya 12V en el circuito de los LEDs, en el emisor del transistor debes haber 12V, y para que eso ocurra, el voltaje en la base debe ser de 12.6V. Éste voltaje debe venir de la señal de audio. En otras palabras, la señal de audio debe tener más de 12.6V para que los LEDs enciendan.
Ver el archivo adjunto 43879

En este circuito la señal de audio debe ser mayor a 0.6V para que los LEDs enciendan.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En ese esquema hay un problema serio: el transistpr está operando como "seguidor de emisor" y en el emisor vas a tener la misma tensión de entrada - que ya viene atenuada por el pote - menos 0.7V. Si a eso le sumás el efecto de la R de 1K en serie con los LEDs...sería un milagro si alguno enciende, a menos que la tensión de entrada sea muy alta, cosa que no va a suceder en la salida de audio de la PC.
Fijate el circuito de Mandrake que está un par de posts mas arriba. Ese está correcto con los LEDs en el colector y si funciona como pretendés que lo haga.

PD: *Rled = (Vcc - Vled - Vce[sat]) / Iled* (con los LEDs en el colector), pero como Vce[sat] es caso cero, podés dejar los dos primeros términos del numerador. En tu diseño, la tensión de los LEDs depende del valor de la tensión de entrada.


----------



## AT194

hola gracias a ustedes por responder pero PIPA09 como observacion primero me dijiste algo que ahora no concuerda, pero esta bien en vez de sacar los cables(blanco y el rojo) pues que nada mas sea uno asi le voy a hacer o como ven? asi esta bien no?MIRA LA IMAGEN , SALUDOS GRACIAS A TODOS

"LO QUE IMPORTA NO ES LO DE AFUERA, SINO LO DE ADENTRO" JACK EL DESTRIPADOR


----------



## alfnes

pipa09 dijo:


> Pequeño detalle, ahi te corrigo la imagen para que entiendas un poco mas, y el pre (Preamplificador) es un circuito que eleva la señal de diversos captores ( micros , capsulas , cabezales, etc) para poder exitar de manera eficiente a un amplificador.
> 
> Cualquier otra cosa avisa, saludos!!



Hola pipa09!!! oye si quiero usar este circuito para implementarlo en el otro que ya termine, tiene alguna diferencia que yo este introduciendo de 6vcc a 9vcc.

Saludos!


----------



## pipa09

alfnes dijo:


> Hola pipa09!!! oye si quiero usar este circuito para implementarlo en el otro que ya termine, tiene alguna diferencia que yo este introduciendo de 6vcc a 9vcc.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Con los 9Vcc se que funciona, no sabria decirte exactamente con los 6Vcc, pero creo que no deberia tener problemas.


----------



## AT194

acerca de los valores poque en unos dice uno y en otros otro. De cuanto son los valores de la resistencia?
gracias por contestar


----------



## pipa09

Si haces mencion a los valores de las R para los LEDs, esas las tenes que calcular vos en base al voltaje que utilizes con el circuito, mas arriba anda la formula.

EDIT: igual aca te la dejo 

R=V/I   
 donde  V=tension a usar  
           I=consumo del LED (20mA)


----------



## AT194

*gracias a vos por contestar *


----------



## pipa09

AT194 dijo:


> *gracias a vos por contestar *


 

De nada, cualquier duda nos comentas.


----------



## AT194

hola nuevamente, ya lo arme y todo, con el 1N4148,TIP31C, y todo lo demas, los leds prenden bien tiene 4 como el diagrama, pero no parpadean, que podria ser,y tengo una duda se veia un puente entre B y C pero ahorita que abri el PCB , y lo observe bien le aumente el zoom y ese puente desaparecio,  porque hasta en el impreso habia salido y asi salieron las pistas , pero bueno voy a tratar de corregir ese detalle y ahi comento, creo que ese es el problema o que cren??????

sale lo hago en la manana y checo sus comentarios, BUENAS NOCHES!!!!


sale lo hago en la manana y checo sus comentarios, BUENAS NOCHES!!!!


----------



## pipa09

AT194 dijo:


> tengo una duda se veia un puente entre B y C pero ahorita que abri el PCB , y lo observe bien le aumente el zoom y ese puente desaparecio, porque hasta en el impreso habia salido y asi salieron las pistas , !!!


 
Claro que ese es el problema, pusiste al TR a conducir a pleno, no debe haber ninguen puente entre los pines del TR


----------



## AT194

gracias nuevamente a vos por responder, saludos!!

pero...... lo conecte y todo pero no  parpadeaba, porque si prende le quite el puente que habia en el transistor, y el rsulatado fue el mismo prende pero se quedan estatico????
Ahora no se que hacer???
ESPERO ME PUEDAN RESPONDER, GRACIAS POR LA ATENCION PRESTADA.
SALUDOS


----------



## Santas

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro. Hace unos años fui a colegio técnico, y vi algo de electronica, pero ya no me acuerdo mucho que digamos.
Estoy intentando armar las luces audioritmicas, y se me está complicando un poco. Hice el circuito que habia puesto Pipa09 al comienzo del post, y funciona, pero los leds no brillan casi nada. El segundo problema que tengo con ese circuito, es que no puedo conectar la entrada de 12v, porque los leds se quedan estáticos, pero si no la conecto, funcionan solo con la corriente que sale de la potencia de mi parlante, pero como ya dije, prenden muy suave.
Me gustaría si alguien me puede ayudar, porque mi idea es armar un circuito al que le pueda conectar unos 12 leds en paralelo, o como vi en el circuito de mandrake, 4 partes de 3 leds en serie cada una. Espero su respuesta, muchas gracias.


----------



## zaiz

Hola Santas, en ese circuito necesitas un nivel de sonido más alto, por eso te encienden muy poco.

Si quieres que brillen más, te recomiendo que lo conectes como malvinas (en la página 2 de este mismo tema), aquí está el link:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/384427/ _
Algo más: tú le puedes agregar un potenciómetro a la entrada para regular el brillo.

Puedes intentar ese y ya que te funcione, le sigues intentando con más leds.

En muchos proyectos de diseño hay que ir paso a pasito, primero que funcione una cosa y luego otra más adelante. 

Cuéntanos después.

Saludos.

_
_


----------



## Santas

Hola zaiz, Muchas gracias por tu consejo. Tambien hice el preampli que habia puesto pipa (creo), pero no funciona en absoluto, y lo hice tal cual el circuito.
Mañana voy a probar de hacerlo como malvinas a ver que pasa. Lo que no entiendo muy bien es como hizo para conectar las 4 redes. Puso 3 tip31 mas o hizo otros 3 ciurduitos?
Cabe aclarar que tuve que reemplazar el tip31 por un tip41 ya que estos se me quemaban (soy una bestia, quemé 3, jajaja)


----------



## zaiz

Santas dijo:


> Hola zaiz, Muchas gracias por tu consejo. Tambien hice el preampli que habia puesto pipa (creo), pero no funciona en absoluto, y lo hice tal cual el circuito.
> Mañana voy a probar de hacerlo como malvinas a ver que pasa. Lo que no entiendo muy bien es como hizo para conectar las 4 redes. Puso 3 tip31 mas o hizo otros 3 ciurduitos?
> Cabe aclarar que tuve que reemplazar el tip31 por un tip41 ya que estos se me quemaban (soy una bestia, quemé 3, jajaja)



Se ve que puso 4 circuitos iguales. De hecho puedes poner tantos tip como quieras para que manejes cuantos leds quieras.

Y la misma entrada la metes a todas las bases de los transistores.

Se me hace raro que el tip31 se te queme pero bueno.

Aún así te recomiendo que primero pruebes un circuito y luego incrementes a más.

(Ten en cuenta que como en todo, sobre todo siendo ésto un foro, *cada forista puede tener su opinión *de acuerdo a sus propios conocimientos, gustos y experiencia. El circuito que yo te recomiendo es porque me pareció bien hecho para lo que tú necesitas y no demerito de ninguna manera los demás circuitos, pues no los he visto todos y menos los he probado. PERO TAL VEZ ALGUIEN MÁS TE PUEDE RECOMENDAR OTRA COSA, como te digo, de acuerdo a la experiencia de cada quién.) Y te comento esto porque a veces veo que muchos vienen y opinan a la ligera cambiando la idea original que se buscaba. Y lo mejor es comprobar en el mismo circuito si es lo que uno desea. Así que te recomiendo que lo pruebes. En fin a ver qué decides.

Saludos.


----------



## lodec

se podri haces luces audioritmicas sin alimentacion con el efecto joule[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Santas

Por supuesto zaiz, cada uno con su opinion. Te hago una pregunta. Donde puedo meter el pote en el circuito que vos me mostraste?


----------



## pipa09

Santas, que valores de tensiones esatas usando, y los valores de la R de los led, y decime como quemaste 3 tip ?


----------



## HelloNserie

Hola... Disculpen mi terrible ignorancia, estudiaba en la escuela tecnica, la carrera de electromecanica, pero ya no m acuerdo mucho de los diagramas, ni que significan cada formita de los circuitos...

Vi un post en Taringa! relacionado con los Leds Audioritmicos, e hicieron un circuito para conectar 2 leds de alta luminosidad a 5v con un TIP 31C, sin resistencias... 
Busque mas info en Google y me salto este tema, me entusiasme en hacerme esto, lei todo y cada ves quedo como un Indio leyendo Codigos Binarios :S.

Consegui algunas cosas, 6 leds azules y 2 verdes todos de alta luminosidad de 5mm, una llave de 4 posiciones (bue, esas se me ocurrio si queria ponerle otros colores o dejarlo prendido unos leds blancos) y 2 TIP 41C y un Plug estereo...

Mi drama es que lei que le ponian resistencias a cada led, al transistor y... un diodo?? o algo asi??...

Yo tenia pensado poner 4 leds azules en serie por cada TIP (che un 41C se la aguanta mas que un 31C?? o obligadamente tiene que ser 31C??) pero cuantos pares de paralelos se pueden poner?? si le tengo que poner resistencias, de cuantas ohm son cada 1??

Les dejo un diagrama que hice, si es posible indiquenmen porfavor donde colocar una resistencia o algo... 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## BUSHELL

Tiene relación con:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/leds-audioritmicos-estereo-44525/


----------



## Santas

Hola pipa, estoy alimentando el circuito con 12v. Primero empecé con las resistencias de 1k como vos pusiste, luego, despues de varios cambios, las terminé dejando de 620ohm


----------



## malvinas3bis

Santas dijo:


> Hola zaiz, Muchas gracias por tu consejo. Tambien hice el preampli que habia puesto pipa (creo), pero no funciona en absoluto, y lo hice tal cual el circuito.
> Mañana voy a probar de hacerlo como malvinas a ver que pasa. Lo que no entiendo muy bien es como hizo para conectar las 4 redes. Puso 3 tip31 mas o hizo otros 3 ciurduitos?
> Cabe aclarar que tuve que reemplazar el tip31 por un tip41 ya que estos se me quemaban (soy una bestia, quemé 3, jajaja)


HOLA SANTAS 
en mi circuito lo que  hice fue hacer 4 circuitos iguales y lo conecte a cada una de las salidas del home teather de la computadora y solo lo hice de 4 por que no tenia mas leds ya que el home que tengo a la computadora tiene 5 parlantes y el woofer.


----------



## Pelelalo

una duda de equivalencias. Ven viable cambiar el tip31 por un bd135 (no se si debería usar entonces el cable de 5v en lugar del de 12v del pc). Evidentemente cambiaría el número de leds.

joder, llevo fatal lo de las equivalencias. Alguna referencia para estudiarlas un poco.

De todos modos lo probaré, espero no quemar leds, ni transistor. supongo que la salida de audio no  se debería perjudicar para nada.


----------



## Santas

Hola gente, Bueno, acabo de armar el circuito como lo muestra malvinas. Hice 5 circuitos, pero me encontré con una sorpresa: Hasta 3 las luces parpadean tranquilamente, pero cuando coloco un 4º, ese 4 no hace nada, sino que se queda brillando mas que las demas, y estáticos. Que puede estar pasando?


----------



## kynerox

Hola, yo hice el circuito que hizo malvinas tmb ( _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/luces-audioritmicas-simples-transistor-39538/index2.html#post384427_ )
Y me funciono bien, pero si lo conectaba a la pc y a maximo sonido, lo que yoqueria era ponerle un pre ampli antes del tip31 y un pote para que sirva con el mp3, celu y esas cosas qe tienen poca potencia y bueno el pote para cambiar la potencia de los leds.
Yo tengo un lm386 asi que si se podria hacer con eso seria lo mejor, si alguien tiene el circuito o como hacerlo seria grandioso 

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake

kynerox dijo:


> . . . lo que yoqueria era ponerle un pre ampli antes del tip31 y un pote para que sirva con el mp3, celu y esas cosas qe tienen poca potencia y bueno el pote para cambiar la potencia de los leds.
> Yo tengo un lm386 asi que si se podria hacer con eso seria lo mejor, si alguien tiene el circuito o como hacerlo seria grandioso . . .



Yo tambien tuve una idea muy similar y al final consegui hacer esto:


----------



## kynerox

Y demes de usar el LM380N, se puede usar el LM386, son iguales para este caso ¿? (por que yo tengo un LM386 al pedo, y para no ir a comprar :S )
Lo voy a probar el circuito parece mas simple de lo qe pensaba.
Y si lo quisiera hacer con 4 leds, podria solo conectar los 4 de una serie y por ejemplo los primeros 4 leds sacarlos y conectar 12v a la pata 8 del LM380 directo y dejar los otros 4 leds como estan ?? Funcionara asi con 4 leds??


----------



## Mandrake

kynerox dijo:


> Y demes de usar el LM380N, se puede usar el LM386, son iguales para este caso ¿? . . .



Si se puede hacer con el LM386. Yo utilice el LM380 porque: es facil y rapido para armar en el protoboard.



kynerox dijo:


> . . . Y si lo quisiera hacer con 4 leds, podria solo conectar los 4 de una  serie y por ejemplo los primeros 4 leds sacarlos y conectar 12v a la  pata 8 del LM380 directo y dejar los otros 4 leds como estan ??  Funcionara asi con 4 leds??



No tiene ningun problema, incluso puede utilizar la siguiente serie: 3 leds + resistencia de 100Ω.

En el prototipo, yo utilice leds blancos de 3V/25mA y lo configure de esa forma para controlar la mayor cantidad posible de leds.


----------



## kynerox

Y la conexion del LM386 es la misma, o cambia en algo ?¿?


----------



## Mandrake

kynerox dijo:


> Y la conexion del LM386 es la misma, o cambia en algo ?¿?



Arme el LM386 de la siguiente forma:


----------



## kynerox

Sos un capo, demasiadas gracias, mas tarde lo armo y te cuento como me salio 

Saludso


----------



## Santas

Bueno gente, el ciruito funciona de maravilla. Como ya el presupuesto no me daba para armar el pre-ampli, y tampoco las ganas, estoy usando el amplificador de unos parlantes de pc que no funcionaban. Por ahora el circuito sigue en la plaqueta y los leds en el protoboard. Pero seguramente hoy o mañana ya pongo todo en una cajita y les muestro lo que quedó


----------



## kynerox

Como prometi, aca les dejo el video y una fotito del circuito


----------



## Arbolero182

pipa09 dijo:


> Pequeño detalle, ahi te corrigo la imagen para que entiendas un poco mas, y el pre (Preamplificador) es un circuito que eleva la señal de diversos captores ( micros , capsulas , cabezales, etc) para poder exitar de manera eficiente a un amplificador.
> 
> Cualquier otra cosa avisa, saludos!!



Holaaa
Si yo quiero conectar en la entrada el pre en vez de conectar un plug, como lo hago? Porque quisiera hacer cualquier circuito simple de audioritmicas pero con la entrada de microfono y NO CON UN PLUG
Gracias


----------



## Mandrake

Arbolero182 dijo:


> . . . Porque quisiera hacer cualquier circuito simple de audioritmicas pero con la entrada de microfono . . .



Eso es muy simple de hacer con el _* circuito LM380*_ o el _*circuito LM386*_ y un microfono de electret conectado a la entrada:

Ver el archivo adjunto 45088



La resistencia puede ser de 10KΩ y el condensador de 1uF; de esa forma el circuito funciona sin "atar" a otros dispositivos.


----------



## Santas

Hola gente!
Hoy les paso a dejar mi trabajo, que gracias a su ayuda fué posible. Es un pequeño monstruito el que armé, pero quedó muy bueno.
Paso a dejarles algunas fotos (en las fotos faltan los switch que le puse a cada hilera de leds):














y el video:


----------



## Santas

Gente, una consulta: Como podria poner un filtro, para cada circuito reaccione con un nivel distinto de sonido, osea, graves bajos y agudos?
Porque con un amigo tenemos un pequeño proyecto y necesitaria eso


----------



## Arbolero182

santas dijo:


> hola gente!
> Hoy les paso a dejar mi trabajo, que gracias a su ayuda fué posible. Es un pequeño monstruito el que armé, pero quedó muy bueno.
> Paso a dejarles algunas fotos (en las fotos faltan los switch que le puse a cada hilera de leds):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y el video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocl0n483ups






la verdad te quedo muy bueno! Queria saber si no me pasarias el circuito en limpio porque me encantaria armarlo para mi habitacion. Una pregunta mas, lleva un microfono o es con una ficha de audio? Muchas gracias, espero tu respuesta


----------



## Santas

Hola arbolero. El circuito que usé es el que posteó malvinas, igual te hago un quote acá abajo del circuto. Al igual que él, hice 5 circuitos en una sola plaqueta, pero eso es a tu gusto. Recordá que podes agregarle bastantes leds por tip, siempre conectando paralelos a las respectivas series de 4 leds.
Yo lo armé sin la plaqueta amplificadora, por lo tanto lo utilizo con la ficha de audio. Te recomiendo que si la armas con la ficha de audio como yo, uses la potencia de algun juego de parlantes de pc que ande mal o tengas por ahi tirado. Yo uso eso, ya que con un multiple de salidas de sonido, el que entra a la placa de sonido y te hace 2 salidas, me manejo muy bien y sin problemas.
Ahora estoy viendo de armar algo un poco mas grande, y con filtros de bajos, agudos y graves, pero todavia no encuentro quien me de una mano con eso.
Cualquier cosa me avisas.
Saludos desde Quilmes, Buenos Aires, Argentina

Y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!


malvinas3bis dijo:


> este es el circuito que utilize para  armar el audioritmico aqui les dejo unas fotos del frankenstein
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41778


----------



## kynerox

> Saludos desde Quilmes, Buenos Aires, Argentina


 O.O
Sos de quilmes Buenos Aires como yo  mas justo imposible en una comunidad que son casi todos españoles jaja


----------



## Santas

Bien ahii, aguante los quilmeños. Yo soy especificamente mas de Bernal que de Quilmes, pero es lo mismo. Donde compras los componentes vos?


----------



## kynerox

Los compro en el centro de quilmes, en la casa "RC electronica" que queda a media cuadra de el Carrefour. Que dentro de todo los componentes son baratos y buenos.
Vos donde compras ??


----------



## Arbolero182

Santas dijo:


> Hola arbolero. El circuito que usé es el que posteó malvinas, igual te hago un quote acá abajo del circuto. Al igual que él, hice 5 circuitos en una sola plaqueta, pero eso es a tu gusto. Recordá que podes agregarle bastantes leds por tip, siempre conectando paralelos a las respectivas series de 4 leds.
> Yo lo armé sin la plaqueta amplificadora, por lo tanto lo utilizo con la ficha de audio. Te recomiendo que si la armas con la ficha de audio como yo, uses la potencia de algun juego de parlantes de pc que ande mal o tengas por ahi tirado. Yo uso eso, ya que con un multiple de salidas de sonido, el que entra a la placa de sonido y te hace 2 salidas, me manejo muy bien y sin problemas.
> Ahora estoy viendo de armar algo un poco mas grande, y con filtros de bajos, agudos y graves, pero todavia no encuentro quien me de una mano con eso.
> Cualquier cosa me avisas.
> Saludos desde Quilmes, Buenos Aires, Argentina
> 
> Y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!





Gracias por tu respuesta! Una pregunta mas, si yo quisiera agregarle envez de una ficha de audio, un microfono electret, como tendria que hacer? en que parte del circuito deberia añadirlo y como? Muchas gracias y felicidades para este año que comienza!


----------



## alfnes

Santas dijo:


> Hola gente!
> Hoy les paso a dejar mi trabajo, que gracias a su ayuda fué posible. Es un pequeño monstruito el que armé, pero quedó muy bueno.
> Paso a dejarles algunas fotos (en las fotos faltan los switch que le puse a cada hilera de leds):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y el video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocL0N483ups



oye oye yo termine un muy parecido pero batalle mucho para la potencia y estoy viendo que comentas algo de un preampli de unas bocinas para pc, eso no lo entendi me lo podrias explicar?

Saludos!


----------



## Sean1420

Waoo.... Leer este Post. Fue toda una odisea. Son mas de 150 mensajes y casi me quedo ciego intentando leer los mas posible. Pero creo que vale la pena. Al final me perdi. Pero quiero que este sea mi nuevo proyecto educativo. Ahora estoy de vacaciones y tengo algo de tiempo para dedicarme a hacer este proyecto de luces. Ojala me ayuden. Alguien pudiera ordernar los proyectos porque vi que mas de una persona logro hacerlo y no de la misma forma, y asi es mejor para tener varias alternativas. Cuando veo las fotos de las placas y cables y cables creanme a uno recien llegado ocasiona un panico. En un protoboard da menos miedo. Gracias  a todos los que siguieron el post!!!. De verdad quiero realizar este proyecto. Alguien pudiera decirme como empiezo Los materiales, herramientas, Diagramas, etc. GRacias!


----------



## pipa09

Sean1420 dijo:


> Alguien pudiera decirme como empiezo Los materiales, herramientas, Diagramas, etc. GRacias!


 
Se que leer muchas veces no es lo que uno mas quiere hacer, pero en esto es fundamental leer y leer, a lo largo del post se han subido diagramas los cuales se han ido corrigiendo, mira los mensajes de quienes ya lo hayan hecho y toma su circuito, lee los comentarios hechos y manos a la obra, cualquier otra cosita nos comentas que siempre habra quien te de una mano, saludos


----------



## Santas

Hola alfnes: Intenté hacer un pre-ampli yo, pero no me funcionó. Por ahora estoy usando la potencia que traen los parlantes de pc, pero se que es posible agregar un electret. Lo que hago yo es usar la ficha para Auriculares que trae los parlantes, asi los uso como potencia.

Pipa, ¿sabes como lo podria armar de 3 canales? Porque tengo un proyecto con un amigo, y necesito armar un circuito de 3 canales

Hola Kynerox. Yo estoy comprando en electronica 80, que está sobre "Dardo Rocha" o "Avenida la plata". Ahora conseguí un importador de leds en Adrogué que los vende a $1 cada led


----------



## pipa09

Santas dijo:


> Pipa, ¿sabes como lo podria armar de 3 canales? Porque tengo un proyecto con un amigo, y necesito armar un circuito de 3 canales


 

Te referis a tres frecunecias distintas? un led (o varios) para graves , medios y agudos? o entendi culaquiera?


----------



## Santas

Nono, exactamente como vos decis, que con graves prendan leds rojos (por ejemplo), con medios prendan zules y con agudos prendan verdes


----------



## pipa09

Santas dijo:


> Nono, exactamente como vos decis, que con graves prendan leds rojos (por ejemplo), con medios prendan zules y con agudos prendan verdes




Nono????

Si, hace muuuuucho habia hecho un audirritmico a 220v de ese tipo, dejame buscar los circuitos y los subo, pero ya no eran tan simples como este, pero tampoco imposible.

dejame buscarlos!


----------



## Santas

Mientras que se pueda hacer y funcione bien, no me importa el tiempo que me lleve. Muchas gracias por la buena onda


----------



## Arbolero182

Santas dijo:


> Hola alfnes: Intenté hacer un pre-ampli yo, pero no me funcionó. Por ahora estoy usando la potencia que traen los parlantes de pc, pero se que es posible agregar un electret. Lo que hago yo es usar la ficha para Auriculares que trae los parlantes, asi los uso como potencia.



No encontraste alguna manera de utilizar un microfono electret en este circuito? Yo vi en algunos lados como hacer pero nadie dice qe le funcione. Me gustaria cambiar la ficha de los auriculares por un microfono :/


----------



## Sean1420

kynerox dijo:


> Como prometi, aca les dejo el video y una fotito del circuito
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgbPkUEgF3Y
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44980



Hola Kynerox ( o alguien que pueda decirme los elementos de esa fotografia!!!), veo que te salio el proyecto. Podrias decirme que materiales debo comprar. Para hacerlo en protoboard.

Vi la foto, que pusiste y me gustaria implementarlo de esa  forma.
Saludos.
Sean1420


----------



## Mandrake

Sean1420 dijo:


> Hola Kynerox ( o alguien que pueda decirme los elementos de esa fotografia!!!) . . .



El circuito de Kynerox es una variacion del audioritmico _*LM380*_ y esta basado en el _*LM386*_.


----------



## Sean1420

Mandrake dijo:


> El circuito de Kinerox esta basado en el _*LM386*_ y es una variacion del _*LM380*_.



No se que es un LM380. Lo siento. solo veo cables, protoboard, leds, y algo para conectar el audio en este caso.
Si pudieran ser pas especificos. Lo siento. 
______________________________________
Segun veo le llamas LM380 al circuito que hay en anteriores comentarios. Lei el tuyo y mencionas que es facil realizarlo en protoboard. Me gustaria hacerlo. No importa cuanto demore. Estoy predispuesto a hacerlo. Aparte de leds, cables, como se llama lo de la entrada que tengo que adquirir? (lei algo de tip31). 

Sean1420


----------



## kynerox

Mira te cuento, como dijo Mandrake el circuito ese que arme esta basado en el LM386, no en el LM380, que es el integrado negro chiquitito que esta en el medio del protoboard al lado del capacitor.
Te digo lo que use para el circuito completo.

Integrado LM386
Capacitor 10uF
Potenciometro de 10k
4 o 8 Leds

Y esta basado en el circuito que puso anteriormente mandrake


----------



## Mandrake

Sean1420 dijo:


> No se que es un LM380. Lo siento. solo veo cables, protoboard, leds, y algo para conectar el audio en este caso.
> Si pudieran ser pas especificos . . .



El circuito que le recomende a Kynerox es el siguiente:

Ver el archivo adjunto 44910

El sistema es muy facil de armar.



Sean1420 dijo:


> . . . como se llama lo de la entrada que tengo que adquirir? . . .



Para el circuito audioritmico _*LM38X*_ capte el sonido: solo tiene que incorporarle el microfono de electret, _*tambien lo explique anteriormente*_.



Sean1420 dijo:


> . . . (lei algo de tip31) . . .


 
El circuito que yo arme y le recomiendo: _*maneja directamente los leds y no requiere de transistores adicionales*_, eso si que es una ventaja.


----------



## Santas

Mandrake, sabrás como hacer el circuito pero de 3 canales?


----------



## kynerox

Mandrake mi nombre es kYnerox con Y no es kinerox con i ¬¬


----------



## Arbolero182

Mandrake dijo:


> Eso es muy simple de hacer con el _* circuito LM380*_ o el _*circuito LM386*_ y un microfono de electret conectado a la entrada:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 45088
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 45091
> 
> La resistencia puede ser de 10KΩ y el condensador de 1uF; de esa forma el circuito funciona sin "atar" a otros dispositivos.




Por favor mandrake, me podrias identificar bien los componentes porqe el electret no se en que lugar se encontraria Si me podrias pasar como conectar el microfno en limpio te lo agradeceria  Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Mandrake

Santas dijo:


> Mandrake, sabrás como hacer el circuito pero de 3 canales?



Le estoy dedicando un "tiempito" a un divisor de frecuencias simple y que incorpore el microfono de electret. Cuando tenga algo definitivo, subo el diagrama.



kynerox dijo:


> Mandrake mi nombre es kYnerox con Y no es kinerox con i ¬¬



Disculpeme Kynerox, ya hice la correccion en el anterior mensaje.



Arbolero182 dijo:


> Por favor mandrake, me podrias identificar bien los componentes porqe el electret no se en que lugar se encontraria Si me podrias pasar como conectar el microfno en limpio te lo agradeceria  Muchas Gracias!



La capsula del microfono tiene este aspecto:



y en el diagrama que yo subi anteriormente: toda la capsula esta representada por las lineas punteadas: solo tiene dos terminales para hacer la conexion al exterior.
El terminal que hace contacto con la carcaza, es el pin negativo (Ground) y se conecta al negativo de la fuente.
El otro terminal: es el pin positivo y se le conecta una resistencia de 10KΩ hacia el positivo de la fuente para polarizar el microfono. En ese mismo pin positivo del microfono, se extrae la señal de audio por medio de un condensador y se envia a la entrada VIN del LM38X (potenciometro).


----------



## Arbolero182

Mandrake dijo:


> y en el diagrama que yo subi anteriormente: todo a la capsula esta representada por las lineas punteadas: solo tiene dos terminales para hacer la conexion.
> El terminal que hace contacto con la carcaza, es el pin negativo (Ground) y se conecta al negativo de la fuente.
> El otro terminal: es el pin positivo y se le conecta una resistencia de 10KΩ hacia el positivo de la fuente para polarizar el microfono. En ese mismo pin del microfono, se extrae la señal de audio por medio de un codensador y se envia a la entrada VIN ( potenciometro) del LM38X.



MUCHAS GRACIAS MANDRAKE! MAÑANA ARMO EL CIRCUITO Y TE CUENTO COMO ME FUE! GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE!!!!


----------



## alfnes

Santas dijo:


> Hola alfnes: Intenté hacer un pre-ampli yo, pero no me funcionó. Por ahora estoy usando la potencia que traen los parlantes de pc, pero se que es posible agregar un electret. Lo que hago yo es usar la ficha para Auriculares que trae los parlantes, asi los uso como potencia.



Ah okey entonces es decir lo conectas en las bocinas de la lap en vez de conectarlas al mp3 y/o odenador??? por que acabo de desarmar mis bocinas de pc pero no supe que usar


----------



## Santas

alfnes dijo:


> Ah okey entonces es decir lo conectas en las bocinas de la lap en vez de conectarlas al mp3 y/o odenador??? por que acabo de desarmar mis bocinas de pc pero no supe que usar



No hacía falta desarmarlas. Los parlantes de la pc tienen una salida de auricular, yo uso esa salida, ya que tengo 2 juegos de parlantes conectados a la pc


----------



## alfnes

Santas dijo:


> No hacía falta desarmarlas. Los parlantes de la pc tienen una salida de auricular, yo uso esa salida, ya que tengo 2 juegos de parlantes conectados a la pc



ah okey si ya entendi jejejej gracias de todos modos =D!


----------



## Mandrake

A todos los que quieren usar mi diseño con un microfono, aca les dejo el circuito actualizado.


----------



## AT194

hola a todos, entonces solo lo conectas a la salida de la bocina, pero oye entonces no se pueden conectar directamente al mp3, se conectaria del mp3 ,los parlantes , y la salida al circuito y como lo conectas al circuito ????

gracias, por la atencion

y ya montado en la placa por decir para seguir conectando, de donde es la entrada que viene de los parlante de ahi seguiria tomando la linea de sonido?


----------



## AT194

Hola 
*bueno trate de hacer el diagrama del circuito que hizo santas , para ver que tal quedo , espero me puedan  dar su opinion, es importante(su opinion)*


----------



## Santas

Hola AT. El circuito está igual al mio salvo por un detalle. La resistencia que va a la entrada de audio, es individual, osea, una para cada circuito independiente


----------



## AT194

Ah, sobres, pero sigo teniendo la duda de la entrada de audio con que lo conecto, esque no estoy muy familiarizado , podrias poner una pequena imagen , sino es mucha molestia, gracias por tu respuesta,entonces ya me voy a aventar a hacerlo, thank you very much,jaja

(como lo conecto a la placa para meter el audio esso es)

(a lo que me refiero)


----------



## malvinas3bis

Santas dijo:


> Hola alfnes: Intenté hacer un pre-ampli yo, pero no me funcionó. Por ahora estoy usando la potencia que traen los parlantes de pc, pero se que es posible agregar un electret. Lo que hago yo es usar la ficha para Auriculares que trae los parlantes, asi los uso como potencia.
> 
> Pipa, ¿sabes como lo podria armar de 3 canales? Porque tengo un proyecto con un amigo, y necesito armar un circuito de 3 canales
> 
> Hola Kynerox. Yo estoy comprando en electronica 80, que está sobre "Dardo Rocha" o "Avenida la plata". Ahora conseguí un importador de leds en Adrogué que los vende a $1 cada led



MUCHACHOS SI DE LEDS SE TRATA y sobre todo para los experimentos que estamos tratando de armar un dato a tener en cuenta son las luces de navidad de leds hay varios colores y si sacan cuentas siempre salen mas economicos yo las consegui en diciembre d e2010 a 24 mangos de 80 leds y como treinta y pico las de 100 en los chinos. solo es un poco trabajoso desarmar las luces pero se consiguen muchos leds a bajo precio yo hago economia asi esto es solo para que lo tengan presente para las proximas navidades de buscar precio cantidad ahi les dejo el dato


----------



## elperros

ACLARACIÓN: Soy extremadamente newbie en la electrónica, es simplemente un pasatiempos esto.

Hola gente, estuve viendo muchos de los circuitos que subieron, y se me había ocurrido una idea parecida a la que está expuesta en este tema. Sin embargo estaba buscando algún tipo de audiorítmico del leds que sea controlado por una "salida de nivel de linea" (1Vrms) para poner entre el pre-amplificador y el amplificador.
Lo voy a usar para un amplificador de guitarra donde quiero que se ilumine el parlante tras la reja llevando el ritmo de la melodía.

*Ritmo*
Supuse el "ritmo" como las notas más graves algo así como un análogo al golpe de bajo en la música electrónica. Por lo que a la entrada le agregue un filtro pasabajos simple con corte en 589Hz. (simplemente como para que no tome todo lo que hace la guitarra y sean más espaciados los encendidos y apagados), de querer cambiar el corte, bueno usando Fc=1/2ΠRC. Eligen los nuevos valores. 

*Cadencia*
Con el fin de obtener un retardo en el apagado de los focos un efecto más suave  puse unos capacitores entre los 3 leds, los valores son a ojo (gran indicio de que pueden estar mal) y según la simulación que obtuve. Puse dos de 100uF en serie porque el efecto que con 10uf "no me gustó" como quedó y con 100uf tampoco. Este compromiso tal vez lo deban encontrar ustedes y tal vez con un jumper puentear uno de los capacitores.

*Alimentación.*
Cualquier voltaje razonable teniendo en cuenta lo que soporten los capacitores elegidos, la potencia que puedan disipar los leds, y la potencia que puedan disipar el transistor.

*Resistencia R2*
De necesitar una resistencia para los leds la ubican ahí, caso contrario a puentean.

*Transistor*
Cualquier NPN que pueda disipar la potencia utilizada. Incluso se podría probar con uno de germanio para obtener una mayor sensibilidad al encendido, pero no conozco ninguno.

*Opción "B"*
Se podría armar un circuito análogo con un filtro pasa-altos, y leds de otro color, para tener una iteración de matices visuales frente a los agudos y graves de un ritmo de la guitarra.
Lo simulé con resultados extraños, así que antes de subir eso prefiero mejorarlo con prueba y error un poco más.

Cualquier crítica, recomendación y/o sugerencia de algún ojo experto o no tanto, es bienvenida y claramente necesaria.
Dejo el PCB, y el esquemático. Todo lo hice en la suite Livewire/PcbWizard.
Aclaro, que todavía no lo probé en la realidad, pero la simulación funcionó muy bien.
Si alguien quiere los archivo los subo sin problema.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## elperros

Bueno creo que no puedo editar el post anterior.

La cuestión es que mejoré el circuito (creo). Le puse un potenciometro a la entrada para ajustar la sensibilidad y un diodo por precaución, le saque los dobles capacitores porque lo probé en el protoboard y me gusto más como quedaba con 1000uF.
Dejo las nuevas placas, esquemas y un video de como funciona.
Saludos


----------



## Arbolero182

elperros dijo:


> Bueno creo que no puedo editar el post anterior.
> 
> La cuestión es que mejoré el circuito (creo). Le puse un potenciometro a la entrada para ajustar la sensibilidad y un diodo por precaución, le saque los dobles capacitores porque lo probé en el protoboard y me gusto más como quedaba con 1000uF.
> Dejo las nuevas placas, esquemas y un video de como funciona.
> Saludos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idscfersbzk





La verdad que muy bueno te quedo. Pero cuales son los valores del transistor, del diodo y del potenciometro? La verdad te agradeceria mucho si me los pasas! GRACIAS


----------



## elperros

Arbolero182 dijo:


> La verdad que muy bueno te quedo. Pero cuales son los valores del transistor, del diodo y del potenciometro? La verdad te agradeceria mucho si me los pasas! GRACIAS


Depende de tu configuración es un esquema totalmente genérico, depende de cuantos y cuales leds quieras ponerle, de la tensión de alimentación,etc. Si me decís como lo vas a alimentar y con cuales leds te tiro los datos mas precisos. Y si lo vas a poner después de un previo o después a la salida de los parlantes.  Pero por ejemplo:

Con 9V y 3 leds de alto brillo de 20ma* la resistencia es 0* ósea va un jumper (la puenteas). Yo la probé a la salida de los parlantes.
El transistor cualquiera npn YO use un *bc547b* porque es el primero que agarre.
El potenciometro el mas chico que encuentres 100ohm o 500ohm creo que menos que eso no venden logaritmico mejor que lineal. El diodo yo use un *1N4148* pero cualquiera que tengas a mano te sirve. Tendría que probar a la salida de un previo tal vez lo omitiría y capaz hay que poner un capacitor de desacople. Pero bueno depende de que es lo se busque.
Cualquier cosa por mas simple que sea preguntala que si la se te respondo. Si es difícil seguro que no puedo  Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo

Muy buenas, no he querido abrir otro hilo, ya que estoy usando un montaje visto en esta discusión. El tema es que he montado el circuito siguiente:

Ver el archivo adjunto 41649

Estoy utilizando una fuente regulada de 5V (7805), un BD135 (o un TIP120 Darlignton) y un SOLO led. Vamos que estoy haciendo pruebas.

El problema me viene con el voltaje de conector de audio. Lo conecto al móvil (y selecciono salida de línea) apareciendo unos 10-30 mV. En el momento que conecto el audio a la placaboard es como si esos pocos voltios desapareciesen (aun sin alimentación).  

Evidentemente el LED no funciona, y haciendo pruebas con un potenciómetro a la base del transistor, veo que éste necesita del orden del 1V para que salga de corte.

¿Qué estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## elperros

Pelelalo dijo:


> Muy buenas, no he querido abrir otro hilo, ya que estoy usando un montaje visto en esta discusión. El tema es que he montado el circuito siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41649
> 
> Estoy utilizando una fuente regulada de 5V (7805), un BD135 (o un TIP120 Darlignton) y un SOLO led. Vamos que estoy haciendo pruebas.
> 
> El problema me viene con el voltaje de conector de audio. Lo conecto al móvil (y selecciono salida de línea) apareciendo unos 10-30 mV. En el momento que conecto el audio a la placaboard es como si esos pocos voltios desapareciesen (aun sin alimentación).
> 
> Evidentemente el LED no funciona, y haciendo pruebas con un potenciómetro a la base del transistor, veo que éste necesita del orden del 1V para que salga de corte.
> 
> ¿Qué estoy haciendo mal?



La verdad que no entiendo muy bien como son las conexiones en ese diagrama...pero mepa que el audio deberia entrar por la base..como para dar el patron ritmico a seguir...
Por otro lado si es que tu configuración electrónica es correcta proba ponerlo a la salida de un equipo de musica. por con 0.10V no alcanza a polarizar el TR. minimo tenes que alcanzar 0.7V. de ahi para arriba.

sino proba de conectarlo como en el esquematico que puse arriba YO. Asi funciona yo lo compreobé. Ponele tu alimentación.

Pero sea lo q sea que hagas proba de ponerlo a la salida de un equipo de musica. NO EN PARALELO CON OTRO PARLANTE sino reemplanzando el parlante en uso actualmente. Yo lo probe a mi esquema con el ipod y tampoco arancaba.
Lo conecte a un ampli de 8W y a la mitad del volumen anduvo.


----------



## malvinas3bis

me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un circuito sencillo como los que postearon aqui pero con etapas de salidas (bajos, medios y graves) aunque me conformo con que solo tenga salida para bajos y me pueda facilitar la modificacion u otro circuito. encontre muchos en el foro pero todos para usarlo con 220v yo solo quiero usarlo con baterias o tranformadores pequeños ya que lo quiero para agregarselos al subwoofer de la computadora.


----------



## jose96

Hola a todos resulta que he montado unas luces audioritmicas que improvisé el otro dia y acabo de ver este hilo y resulta que mi esquema es como el primero de todos solo que yo usé un D13007 y un puente de transistores para rectificar los 220 v y controlar un foco


----------



## niiiqo

buenas foro ! les comento en que ando, estoy haciendo un circuito de luces audiorrtmicas que funcione a 12v, son 2 juegos, uno para cada canal. ya lo habia echo hace tiempo para 9v y el tema es que ahora quiero agregar una salida de audio, y bueno los 12v . ademas estube pensnado, y seria muuuuuuucho mas comodo por si lo quiero volver a hacer, diseñar un circuito para plaqueta, y aca es donde me esta dando complicaciones, no estoy seguro si esta bien y no quiero hacer todo y que despues no funcione, cuando podria ser algun detallito  asi que les dejo lo que tengo por ahora:

en este circuito esta basado, lo unico que este es para 1 solo canal:
http://h.imagehost.org/0068/Building...rcuit1_jpg.gif

y esto es lo que tengo:


el circulo rojo, es por donde no pueden pasar lineas de cobre porque va un tornillo xd las lineas azules, irian por la parte de arriva del circuito, son las resistencias. lo que esta abajo a la izquierda del circulo rojo seria la entrada de los 12V. y nose que paso que en vez de copiar movi una de las lineas azules, asi que bien a la izquierda de la actual linea azul va la otra.


diganme que les parece, es la primera vez que itntento diseñar un circuito.


----------



## djwash

Y porque no usas un programa para diseñar PCB, tenes el PCB Wizard o el Eagle tambien, asi como esta el dibujito por mas que expliques lo mas probable es que vos solo lo entiendas...


----------



## niiiqo

no uso esos programas porque uso cosas que ahi no estan, como un jack hemnra de 3.5 para plaquetas, y no se como hacer para coincidir los agujeros. ademas lo quiero hacer de la medida que ya tengo, una plaqueta 5x10


----------



## djwash

No se que programa habras usado, pero hay varios programas que tienen ese jack y tambien los cannon, speakon, molex, y miles de conectores, componentes, zocalos, y otras cosas.

Ademas si no los tiene te podes bajar las librerias, y si no los podes hacer manualmente y ya quedan guardadas, querer es poder, si te pones las pilas vas a aprender eso y mas.

PD: El circuito que queres hacer me parece que entra en una placa de 5x5...


----------



## alex9

ocupa eagle te lo recomiendo es muy completo! trae todo tipo de conectores hasta los de la pc es muy facil de usar . http://www.cadsoftusa.com/downloads/?language=en  cualquier duda de eagle solo hazmela saber y yo te ayudo  suerte!


----------



## niiiqo

buenisimo voy a provar esto, gracias a todos =D


----------



## Selkir

Yo uso el eagle profesional (no recuerdo la versión, creo que es la 5) y la verdad que va muy bien, aparte de que si no hay librería de algún componente puedes adaptar uno de los que ya están hechos o lo puedes hacer desde cero.
Ya te digo que a mi siempre me ha dado muy buenos resultados y estoy contento con él.


----------



## Rambo

Hola gente. Hoy me puse un rato y fabrique el audiorritmico que se proponía en este post, pero en vez de conectarlo directo de la salida de audio, puse un micrófono de electret y el pre-ampli que recomendaron en la segunda pagina del post dado que no dispongo de muchas salidas de audio como para usarlas con tal fin.
La verdad es que parece funcionar perfectamente, pero quiero lograr bastante mas luz, asi que tengo en proyecto comprar leds de 3 v. y poner varios transistores en paralelo.
Ahora es cuando me surgen algunas dudas como : ¿cuanto consume un led? y ¿cuanto amperaje resiste el tip 31? (si no me equivoque leyendo la hoja de datos es 1 amper)
Estaba pensando si para mas potencia no convendría cambiar el transistor por uno mas grande y poner menos leds pero de 12v.
Si a alguien se le ocurre alguna sugerencia le agradecería, dado que no soy el tipo mas conocedor de la electrónica.

Les adjunto algunas fotos de como quedo, esta hecho en pcb perforado porque no quería hacer el pcb antes de probarlo porque generalmente me equivoco mucho y queria evacuar las dudas, despues hago el pcb y se los paso ya con el modelo final.
Quedo medio fea la parte de abajo del pcb, pasa que es la primera vez que uso este método y fui aprendiendo sobre la marcha.

Ah por ultimo le agrdezco al creador del post por el aporte


----------



## maezca

no existen tales leds de 12v (talvez algun montaje de vario leds en serie, pero eso lo desconozco) cada color necesita distinto voltaje pero oscila en los 3v. y unos 25ma , teoricamente con ese transistor podes manejar unos 40 leds de 50ma. no hay necesidad de agregar otro transistor.. igualmente es mi opinion espera haber que te responden otros.


----------



## djwash

Ese transistor maneja 3A, asíque a 12V en series de tres o de cuatro si son rojos podes manejar muchos leds, acordate de ponerle un disipador al transistor, también te debería servir el TIP41 que maneja mas corriente...


----------



## ramtronico

bueno amigo rambo nose si podrias mostrar el diagrama del circuito que has hecho para poder armarlo y sacar algunas conclusiones bueno muchas gracias


----------



## Rambo

Hola, como verán lo que hice fue tomar el diagrama que del audiorritmico y combinarlo con el del microfono con pre, como comentaba antes.
Aca les improvise un diagrama para que vean como quedo, pero con los datos que me dieron ya puedo estimar una cantidad de leds a colocar y seguro cumplir con las expectativas que tenia al respecto.
Ahora como ultma modificación retire las resistencias de carga de los leds y los puse en serie, esto hiso que rindieran mas, todavía no consegui el dato preciso del voltaje de trabajo de los led de alto brillo blancos, pero parece ser de 3 v. y las resistencias de 1k generan una caida de tension mayor a 9 v y por eso me parecía que les faltaba un poco de brillo, pero ahora andan de diez, lo unico es que tengo que esperar hasta mañana para poder comprar mas leds. 
Saludos.




Pd: ¿como puedo hacer para que mis imagenes se vean en miniatura y no así? es que no quiero ocupar toda la pagina con mis fotos, 
¿o soy yo el unico que las ve a tamaño completo?


----------



## Rambo

Hola, quisiera saber si el bc548 puede ser alimentado con 5 v. tengo pensado hacer un audiorritmico pequeño con algunos leds y tomar la alimentacion de los 5 v 500 mA de un usb, pero no se como adaptar el preamplificador (el de la hoja 2) que estoy alimentando con 12 v. para que trabaje con 5 (de ser posible). Saludos.


----------



## djwash

Podrias señalar a cual de la hoja 2 te refieres?

Normalmente deberias cambiar solo la resistencia del led para 5V...


----------



## Rambo

djwash dijo:


> Podrias señalar a cual de la hoja 2 te refieres?
> 
> Normalmente deberias cambiar solo la resistencia del led para 5V...



Buen punto. Con hoja 2 me referia a la segunda pagina de este post.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/luces-audioritmicas-simples-transistor-39538/index2.html
saludos.


----------



## juanchooo

pipa09 dijo:


> Para usarlo con 9v conecta una r de 390Ω
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43504



Una duda de principiante,o ignorante si tambien quieres! jajaja...ese calculo es para saber la resistencia segun le vallas aumentando la tencion no??...para el calculo ya vamos a saber siempre la tencion,pero los mA del led o leds siempre es el mismo?? ... o como lo sacaste??....gracias.!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo el diodo D5, esta puesto en vano, mas bien deberia conectarse inversamente entre base del transistor y GND, como proteccion.


----------



## gustavo01

kaká_2008 dijo:


> hola muchachos si mal no recuerdo a este circuito lo postee yooo!! jajaja
> y yo que pensaba que solo los argentinos eramos chorros y miralo a los mexicanos ahoraa jajajaja (todo bien compadre va de onda!)
> 
> saludos!
> 
> 
> PD: hasta la imagen es mia jajajaja



http://youtu.be/CB3yBQ9f2xA

Muchachos les comparto el circuito este es de mi autoria excusas por la edicion y lo demas ,
muchas gracias.


----------



## mecatronica2009

Buenas noches!!
Gustavo01....excelente el montaje...pero...sabe como conectarlo solo al portatil?...sin que el mismo retire el sonido del PC?...GRACIAS


----------



## TECKSOUND

Buenas Noches Amigo, para poderlo conectar al Portátil sin que el sonido se desactive, es conectarle esta pequeña tarjeta USB de sonido externa, hasta le puede servir para mezclar con el Virtual Dj, Messenger o cualquier sistema de Audio que desee extraer el audio, tambien muy util para evitar posibles daños en la tarjeta de sonido principal, en un caso que haya un corto.





Cordial saludo. TKS.


----------



## gustavo01

Saludo , muchas gracias por el aporte no conocia esta tarjeta usb la tratare de conseguirla ya monte el circuito y queda muy bien.


----------



## TECKSOUND

gustavo01 dijo:


> Saludo , muchas gracias por el aporte no conocia esta tarjeta usb la tratare de conseguirla ya monte el circuito y queda muy bien.



Buenas Noches Amigo, que bueno que le haya sido de utilidad, claro que se consigue, vale como $10.000 en especial Mercado Libre, pero claro que hay unas más completas que valen más, pero lo bueno es que se puede utilizar para conectar muchas cosas de audio a la salida de la tarjeta, y también posee entrada de Mic, Yo cuando conecto Amplificadores o cosas así de audio, para mayor seguridad la conecto con una Tarjeta externa, ya que en un caso de corto se lleva la tarjeta externa mas no la de mi PC o Laptop.

Cordial Saludo Amigo. TKS.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

maezca dijo:


> no existen tales leds de 12v (talvez algun montaje de vario leds en serie, pero eso lo desconozco) cada color necesita distinto voltaje pero oscila en los 3v. y unos 25ma , teoricamente con ese transistor podes manejar unos 40 leds de 50ma. no hay necesidad de agregar otro transistor.. igualmente es mi opinion espera haber que te responden otros.



los de auto y motos que son azules o verdes se ensartan directo a 12V o lo que tire la bateria lo que desconosco es si adentro tiene algun regulador o son un puñado de led lo que si sé es que se ve dos contactos y salen dos alambre, pero no se ven como los comunes por eso no se si son led led


----------



## djwash

En los led de 10W el Vf es de 10,5v pero en el datasheet dice que son tres arreglos serie paralelo de 3 led. De ahí pasas a los de 30w, 50w, 100w, pero es mas de lo mismo, arreglos serie paralelo de 10 led, con un total de Vf 30v o un poco mas, en los de auto son todo smd o 10mm, de muy poca potencia, y arreglos serie con resistor internos, muchas veces mal calculado, obsolencia programada...


----------



## Danot Alvarado

Brother ese circuito con el TIP31 se puede conectar con la salida de audio de  parlantes, en ves de una de cable de audio?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Danot Alvarado dijo:


> Brother ¿ese circuito con el TIP31 se puede conectar con la salida de audio de parlantes?



Hola cordial saludo

si te refieres a este circuito _LINK_ si va directo a la salida de auido de los parlante 

bienvenido al FORO y buen dia


----------



## julioDJ

Hola no se mucho de electronica pero me gustaria que alguien me pudiera ayudar con un circuito para leds audioritmicas a 4.5 volts con un transistor. Estoy usando un transistor bc548 pero requiere mucha corriente a la base para funcionar y tengo que poner el volumen al maximo para que funcione. Y nose si usando un tip31c funcionara a ese voltaje aun poniendo una sola led o varias en paralelo. Asi que agradeceria si alguien me recomienda una solucion...  Saludos y gracias.


----------



## crimson

Hola julioDJ, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Sería de mucha ayuda si nos hicieras un circuito, aunque sea en paint, para ver lo que estás haciendo y poder ayudarte.
Saludos C


----------



## julioDJ

Hola gracias por responder!!! aqui esta el circuito... Es muy simple y no tiene resistencias ni diodos pero solo asi me ha funcionado... las leds son nueve blancas de un linterna y traen una resistencia de 100 ohms en serie...


----------



## crimson

Un transistor a veces suele resultar "duro", y un TIP31 sería más duro todavía. Queda probar la opción del doblador de tensión con diodos, y si no alcanza agregar otro transistor, como en el circuito que te mando.
Saludos C


----------



## Don Plaquetin

julioDJ dijo:


> Hola gracias por responder!!! aqui esta el circuito...



Un consejo en tu teclado hay una tecla que dice *IMPR PANT Pet Sis* al lado de la tecla *F12* si la oprimes y luego vas a un editor de imagen, das pegar y se pegara la imagen. Así no tiene que sacarle fotos a la pantalla 

me confunde si lo dibujaste en una hoja o es el LIVERWIRE


----------



## julioDJ

Hola gracias por contestar! Este circuito que usted me paso solo puede trabajar a 12 volts? y otra cosa lo probe en el live wire y no me funciona con una señal de menos de 1.3 v y la mia no supera los 80mV... o por lo menos eso marca el tester... Saludos!



A SSTC saque una foto del livewire... gracias por tu consejo!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

julioDJ dijo:


> Hola gracias por contestar! Este circuito que usted me paso solo puede trabajar a 12 volts? y otra cosa lo probe en el live wire y no me funciona con una señal de menos de 1.3 v y la mia no supera los 80mV... o por lo menos eso marca el tester



Hola por comenzar, proba tu circuto modificando si explota, que se me hace que SI, te comento el liveW como muchos de los *emu-simuladores* NO sirven, es mejor guiarse por la experiencia, de mi parte te digo que si lo tuyo son led blanco, 10 en total, uses el transistor  TIP41 o cualquier NPN que sea mayor de 1A (de trabajo)

​
Si vas a trabajar con 4.5V cambia la resistencia de 100 por una de 22Ω pero que sea de una potencia de 1Watts. (ten en cuenta la ley de ohm) y prueba el circuito anterior con los 3 led y una resistencia de 22Ω y la de 2.2KΩ por una de 1KΩ 

saludata


----------



## julioDJ

Ok lo probare apenas pueda... Y por casulidad no conoces algun transistor mas "sensible" digamos? Ayer probe ese circuito con 2 bc 548 solos sin diodos ni condensadores pero claro me anduvo mal peor que un solo trt... Mi gran problema es que vivo lejos de la ciudad y se me complica MUCHO poder consegir componentes. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

julioDJ dijo:


> Ok lo probare apenas pueda... Y por casulidad no conoces algun transistor mas "sensible" digamos? *Ayer probe ese circuito con 2 bc 548 solos sin diodos ni condensadores pero claro me anduvo mal* peor que un solo trt... Mi gran problema es que vivo lejos de la ciudad y se me complica MUCHO poder consegir componentes. Saludos y gracias.



NO se que es trt, pero si no usas los diodos como los capacitores el circuito es en vano ademas no sabria decir a ciegas que hacer.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

crimson dijo:


> Un transistor a veces suele resultar "duro", y un TIP31 sería más duro todavía. Queda probar la opción del doblador de tensión con diodos, y si no alcanza agregar otro transistor, como en el circuito que te mando.
> Saludos C



Hola crimson, bueno el esquema que expones posee detalles. 
1ro. Los LEDs, no se conectan en paralelo.
2do. El 1er. transistor de entrada carece de una resistencia a modo pull-dn en su base.
3ro. El 2do. transistor no posee resistencia limitadora en su base.


----------



## julioDJ

Trt es transistor abreviado... yo estuve buscando  tengo todos los componentes menos el condensador de 100nF, es imprescindible? Y el audio lo conecto uno a donde estaria el capacitor de 100nF y el otro a tierra? Gracias y saludos.


----------



## julioDJ

Este circuito me lo pasaron en otro mensaje que cerraron... que les parece funcionaria? pero ese transistor no lo venden por aqui asi que habria que buscar uno similar...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

julioDJ dijo:


> Este circuito me lo pasaron en otro mensaje que cerraron... que les parece funcionaria? pero ese transistor no lo venden por aqui asi que habria que buscar uno similar...



el transistor *C945* se encuentra en muchos equipos, pero si quieres equivalentes el BC548, BC547 son los mismos incluso BC337 etc cualquiera de pequeña señal se le simila.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Como ya te han dicho puedes usar el BC54X (X=7,8,9), pero el orden de lo terminales o patas es diferente al del C945.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julioDJ

Hola gracias por sus sugerencias! Por suerte me puse a buscar y encontre un c945 en un pequeno amplificador para parlantes de pc que tenia por ahi asi que prbare el circuito y les cuento como me fue...


----------



## julioDJ

Bueno despues de probar este transistor (c945) resulto ser casi igual al bc548 asi que creo que me tendre que dar por vencido a menos que encuentre uno mejor... Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, el problema NO es el transistor, sino la forma en que trabaja. 
1ro. la señal debe rectificarse y luego integrandola para obtener una envolvente de la señal de audio, luego podra aplicarse a los LEDs.


----------



## julioDJ

Emmm... bueno primero que nada debo decir que resolvi mi problema (eso creo) experimentando un poco... Agregue una resistencia de 100k entre la base y el colector del c945 y funciona de maravilla. Ahora el tema es si con esto estoy arruinando el transistor o no hay daños de ningun tipo para este? A Gudino Roberto le doy las gracias por sus consejos pero yo no tengo conocimientos de electronica para hacer algo asi... 
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## LucioBarbieri

Gente, este es mi primer post asi que espero que salga todo bien.. les dejo un par de circuitos que encontre por ahi que me gustaron mucho.. se trata de luces LEDs que iluminan con determinada intensidad, segun el volumen de la musica 

Les dejo 2 tipos..

El primero, consta de un par de LEDs y un Transistor TIP31..

El segundo, consta de un par de LEDs, un Transistor, 8 Resistencias de 180Ω y una de 1kΩ y un potenciometro..


Probe ambos circuitos en Livewire y andaron barbaro.. en unos dias los llevo a la vida real.. les dejo los circuitos en Livewire adjuntados..

Gracias, LucioBarbieri


----------



## Pelelalo

elperros dijo:


> Pero sea lo q sea que hagas proba de ponerlo a la salida de un equipo de musica. NO EN PARALELO CON OTRO PARLANTE sino reemplanzando el parlante en uso actualmente.



Una pregunta para los entendidos; ¿por qué en paralelo no funciona?Supongo que será cuestión de la baja resistencia del parlante.

Podrían aclararmelo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

en cierta forma esta mal, pero es porque el led es un diodo... y sabes que pasa si pones un diodo en la salida de un amplificador. Es cierto, poner un diodo led en paralelo te estropea el amplificador, pero colocar un divisor resistivo un acople con un capacitor y de hay a la base del transistor... en ese método no tienes ningún problema 

creo que fue un mal entendido en la explicación del circuito.


----------



## Pelelalo

SSTC dijo:


> en cierta forma esta mal, pero es porque el led es un diodo... y sabes que pasa si pones un diodo en la salida de un amplificador. Es cierto, poner un diodo led en paralelo te estropea el amplificador, pero colocar un divisor resistivo un acople con un capacitor y de hay a la base del transistor... en ese método no tienes ningún problema
> 
> creo que fue un mal entendido en la explicación del circuito.



TEndría que repetir el experimento, pero creo recordar que no me funcionó. El TDA2003 y a la salida el Altavoz+Luces Audiorítmicas NO me funcionó.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Pelelalo dijo:


> TEndría que repetir el experimento, pero creo recordar que no me funcionó. El TDA2003 y a la salida el Altavoz+Luces Audiorítmicas NO me funcionó.



 estuve mirando el circuito que propusiste y por muchas razones no va a funcionar tienes que entender varios factores sobre amplificadores clase A que es lo que se usa como vumetro llamados en este hilo como luces ritmicas, pero despues te puedo subir un circuito pasivo que funciona con potencias desde 10Watts


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gracias *jorge morales* pero ese no es el circuito concretamente que estamos hablando. pero gracias por el aporte


----------



## jjjasesino

Hola a todos, vamos al grano, estoy montandome unos leds que reaccionan frente al sonido, el gráfico es el siguiente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La duda que tengo es que alimentaré dos circuitos como este con un tranformador de 12+12v , 12 para cada circuito, pero hay quien me hace entender que puedo conectar tantos leds en serie como admita el voltaje (que enciendan todos) y tantos en paraelo como admita la corriente( en mi caso dos amperios), bien, todos me dicen que es esencial que los leds no les llegue mas voltaje de 3 v para que no se quemen( ahi llego yo también) pero la cosa llega con la corriente,hay quien me dice que ponga todos los leds necesarios para ocupar los 2 amperios( una burrada de leds a 25 miliamperios o equivalente de cualquier otra cosa para que consuma para no poner tanto led, y hay otras personas que me dicen que ponga los leds que quiera en paralelo sin pasar de dos amperios puesto que el circuito solo consumirá lo que necesite.


Podeis aclararme esto porfavor?

si he cometido faltas que os hagan sangrar los ojos lo siento, cualquier aclaración de que me haya explicado mal , pedidmela.


----------



## Fogonazo

jjjasesino dijo:


> Hola a todos, vamos al grano, estoy montandome unos leds que reaccionan frente al sonido, el gráfico es el siguiente . . . .



Leete este tema donde está ahora tu consulta a ver si evacuas tus dudas.


----------



## jjjasesino

Muchas gracias, despues de leer el hilo , he montado todo y funciona pero los leds se encienden a mitad de luminosidad incluso con el volumen a tope.


----------



## jjjasesino

Siento ser tan pesado, pero me estoy poniendo de los santísimos nervios,he probado a alimentarlo solo con 3-4v y poner todos los leds es paralelo y todas estas combinaciones posibles, he llegado a quemar 12 leds con las pruebas y para mi que el problema es el transistor, yo uso un tip 31 C, no tenian el normal en la tienda, pero por youtube también veo que con el c a la gente se le enciende a tope el led, y a mi me da que me han vendido una copia china del transistor, que opinais vosotros?.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el transistor no creo, el problema esta en la alimentación como en la configuración que estés usando como los led por hay no son de 3.5V 30mA


----------



## nanosalon

Hola, como estan? me interesa mucho el circuito que armo elperro, posteado en el mensaje #192, pero necesito que me ayuden con algo que tal vez no entendi...
Mi idea es acoplarlo como circuito portable a un instrumento de percusion, por lo tanto debe captar la entrada con un microfono... 
Ese circuito, es con microfono?
De no ser asi, se puede poner un microfono? el filtro pasa bajos sirve para el microfono?

Desde ya muchas gracias... saludos!


----------



## crimson

Hola nanosalon, tendrías que agregarle un preamplificador... fijate por aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/863579/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-muuuuy-sencillo-106422/#post851016

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-muuuy-sencillo-96440/

Saludos C


----------



## nanosalon

Buenisimo, ya logre hacer andar el circuito con el microfono... Lo que me falta y no consigo hacer es que los leds se prendan y apaguen con una reaccion rapida, sin "atenuacion" digamos...
Pueden ayudarme? entiendo poco de transistores, tal vez poner el TIP en corte y saturacion, o a lo mejor hay una solucion mas facil... Gracias!


----------



## crimson

Probá de cambiar el valor de los capacitores electrolíticos:
Ver el archivo adjunto 50428
en este caso habría que bajarles el valor, el de 10uF bajarlo a 1 y los de 100uF a 10, eso tiene que hacer la conmutación más rápida.
Saludos C


----------



## nanosalon

crimson dijo:


> Probá de cambiar el valor de los capacitores electrolíticos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50428
> en este caso habría que bajarles el valor, el de 10uF bajarlo a 1 y los de 100uF a 10, eso tiene que hacer la conmutación más rápida.
> Saludos C



Perdon, deberia haber subido el esquema del circuito antes, yo estoy trabajando con este...






Y no existen esos capacitores.. sera que los que estan antes del TIP demoran la señal que llega al mismo? Sera el de 2.2?


----------



## crimson

Sí nanosalon, el capacitor hace que el circuito sea más lento. No veo tu circuito, pero si tiene capacitores hacé una prueba sacándoselos.
Saludos C


----------



## nanosalon

crimson dijo:


> Sí nanosalon, el capacitor hace que el circuito sea más lento. No veo tu circuito, pero si tiene capacitores hacé una prueba sacándoselos.
> Saludos C







Esta en el mensaje 210 de este tema...

Fijate si ahi se ve... y gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## crimson

Hola nanosalon, se ve ahora. No me gustan esos circuitos con los leds en emisor, yo prefiero los de éste tipo: 





con el emisor a masa y el led en el circuito de colector anda mejor.
Saludos C


----------



## nanosalon

Bárbaro! Ya lo voy a probar y te cuento. 
Otra inquietud que tengo es que por más que alimente el circuito con 12v no consigo tener más de 6.5v en la salida de los led... Eso cambiará al aplicar tu circuito?


----------



## crimson

Seguro, cuando el transistor está "saturado" entre emisor y colector hay menos de 1V, así que tendría que haber casi 11V para los led's. Pobalo.
Saludos C


----------



## pablomataderos86

hola a todos que tal? perdonen la molestia, quería armar el circuito del audioritmico, pero con un microfono electret, alguien sabe si con ese microfono funciona? por que lo arme y no funciona (use una bateria de 9v). les adjunto las imagenes de los circuitos. Mil Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

pablomataderos86 dijo:


> hola a todos que tal? perdonen la molestia, quería armar el circuito del audioritmico, pero con un microfono electret, alguien sabe si con ese microfono funciona? por que lo arme y no funciona (use una bateria de 9v). les adjunto las imagenes de los circuitos. Mil Gracias



tenes que armar un pre-amplificador con el electrec o colocándole un resistencia en la base del mismo para saber si tiene la suficiente ganancia para que mueva los leds, la resistencia va entre la base del transistor y +V de la fuente 



saludo


----------



## Alexzazel

pipa09 dijo:


> Espero te sirva esto amigo!!



esos 12 voltioslo puedo sacar de cual quier lugar ya sea condensador ........


----------



## crimson

Hola Alexzazel,bienvenido al Foro. Los 12 Volts no los podés "sacar de un condensador", los obtenés de una fuente de alimentación, batería o incluso de un cargador de celular. Ya que estamos en el tema fijate de armar éste circuito:
Ver el archivo adjunto 43885
que *elaficionado* explica con detalles el porqué del cambio:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/406646/ _Saludos C


----------



## lya18

malvinas3bis dijo:


> este es el circuito que utilize para  armar el audioritmico aqui les dejo unas fotos del frankenstein
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41778
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41779
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41780
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41781
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 41782




Hola, no entiendo como le hiciste en tu proyecto amigo, en tus fotos veo un transistor con un disipador de corriente conectado con un capacitador, y al lado transistores mas??
buscando en la web encontré este vídeo, se ve sencillo pero no veo que le ponga una resistencia al tip31


----------

